# Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Oktober 2008)

Sacht mal, findet ihr nicht auch, dass die Schwarzfischer allenthalben auf dem Vormarsch sind?

Letztes Jahr zogen wir aus meinem kleinen Heimatfluss, der Wörnitz, 2 Stellnetze heraus, eines davon 15 Meter lang.

Und auch ansonsten werden vermehrt Legangeln gefunden. 
Vor 2 Jahren am Altmühlsee im fränkischen Seenland eine Legangel von 100 Metern Länge, alle paar Meter ein Haken mit Köderfisch belegt. 

Es wird glaube ich immer schlimmer. Nix gegen ein 10 jähriges Kind, das mit Stock und Zwirnsfaden sein Glück versucht, das ist mir wurscht, denn aus dem wird mal ein begeisterter Angler

Aber diese Fischwilderei ist hochkriminell und scheint kaum in den Griff zu kriegen sein.

Woran liegts? Was kann man tun und wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

#c


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

ich denke wenn man solche funden macht sollte man es der polizei melden und auch dem dortigen angelverein das der dort mit seinen fischereiaufseher ein genaueres auge drauf nimmt.

woran es liegt das immer mehr leute so etwas machen:
ganz einfach weil es niemand kontrolliert es fehlen einfach die leute die kontrollen machen....
und wenn meine güte was bekomme ich für eine strafe 20stunden omas durch die gegend schieben das ist es oder  ne geld strafe weil sie mich einmal erwischt haben na und die 20mal vorher hats aber geklappt wo ich denn auch noch ordentlich fisch in den netzten oder an der leine hatte den ich dann verkaufen konnte und ordentlich geld mitgemacht habe sodass mich die strafe dann noch weniger stört....


hört sich hart an aber so ist es nun mal!!!!


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Das stimmt !! Die Menschen die erwischt werden, werden einfach nicht hart genug bestraft !!! Da müsste der Gesetzgeber etwas tun !!!!


----------



## don rhabano (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

genau wie beim Schwarzfahren in der Bahn---es lohnt sich teilweise sogar  kein Ticket zu kaufen!!! Bei den wenigen Kontrollen (ich rede jetzt nicht von ICE u. a.)...echt traurig!

thänk ju for träweling wiff deutsche bahn!


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

bahn straßenbahn ein super beispiel-kollege hat nie eine fahrkarte gelöst-schwarzfahren 40euro-nach 19monaten wurde er das erste mal kontrolliert-denke ich muss das ersparte hier nicht vorrechnen.
es ist wie mit vielen gesetzten sie sind ja toll aber können vom gesetzgeber gar nicht kontrolliert werden flächendeckend-wie promillegrenze ob die nun bei 0.5 oder 0.3 ist oder 0.0 es werden immer die gleiche anzahl von leuten nur erwischt da es ja nie mehr kontrollen  gibt!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Das Dumme ist, ich kann unseren Stand da auch nicht ganz ausnehmen. 
Beispiel?: An besagtem Altmühlsee wurde vor Jahren mal ein Bootsangler erwischt - mit 10 Zandern im Boot. Einer ist pro Tag erlaubt....

Heutzutage bin ich froh, wenn ich bei 3 mal Angeln überhaupt einen Biss bekomme....

|uhoh:


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

welchen stand kanns du nicht ganz mit ausnehmen das verstehe ich nicht???!!!


----------



## magic feeder (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

na die sportfischer die einen schein haben meint er


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Ich ahne mal wieder, wie das hier ausgeht.

Also bitte:

Sachlich diskutieren.

@ Kohlmeise

Mit der Boardsuche findest Du sicher jede Menge ähnliche Threads, bzw. Threads wo das auch ein Thema war.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Fisch wird immer wertvoller und teuer ... brauchst nur mal im Fischladen nen KIlo Zanderfilet kaufen wollen, kein Wunder das da manche Sackgesichter auf dumme Gedanken kommen :r
Kannmman nur versuchen so gut wie möglich gegenan zu gehen


----------



## Muschel-Michel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Dem kann man leicht entgegenwirken,wenn man selber Fischereiaufseher wird..sehe ich so(jeder Verein gibt auskunft über Lehrgänge)

ich bin zwar noch kein aufseher(iss fürs nächste Jahr geplannt)habe aber heute auch jemanden weg-gejagt#6


Petri@all

|wavey:


----------



## t00l (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> und wenn meine güte was bekomme ich für eine strafe 20stunden omas durch die gegend schieben das ist es oder  ne geld strafe weil sie mich einmal erwischt haben na und die 20mal vorher hats aber geklappt wo ich denn auch noch ordentlich fisch in den netzten oder an der leine hatte den ich dann verkaufen konnte und ordentlich geld mitgemacht habe sodass mich die strafe dann noch weniger stört....


Erziehungsmaßregeln können lediglich Jugendlichen und Heranwachsenden verhängt werden.
Der Strafrahmen umfasst außerdem mehr als eine Geldstrafe. Fischwilderei: Geldstrafe/2 Jahre; (Versuchter) Diebstahl sowie Hehlerei Geldstrafe/5 Jahre.
Und wer sich zusätzlich einen Eintrag im Bundeszentralregister leisten kann, bitte sehr.




Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Das stimmt !! Die Menschen die erwischt werden, werden einfach nicht hart genug bestraft !!! Da müsste der Gesetzgeber etwas tun !!!!


Völliger Quatsch!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Es gibt Möglichkeiten für deutliche Bestrafung, aber die werden nicht genutzt - deswegen sind die Strafen vom Gefühl her zu niedrig...

Zumindest bei Wiederholungstätern wäre eine deutliche Bestrafung sicher von Vorteil!


----------



## Rohrbacher (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

[Völliger Quatsch![/QUOTE]


Das ist überhaupt kein Quatsch!

Wir haben bereits mehrfach Schwarzangler an unserem Gewässer gestellt, Polizei dazu gerufen und Anzeige erstattet.
Was kam dabei raus? Nach ein paar Wochen kam jedesmal ein Schreiben, dass das Verfahren *aus mangelndem Interesse der Öffentlichkeit*|kopfkrat eingestellt wurde.
Das heißt, wen interessiert es, ob da ein paar Fische schwarz geangelt werden oder nicht?!?
Ein Polizist hat uns sogar mal gesagt, als wir wieder mal zwei ausländische Kameraden erwischt hatten (und die Mehrheit sind leider Ausländer - ich nix weiß, bei uns ich darf):

_"Schmeißt sie beim nächsten Mal doch einfach in den Weiher, wir können da eh nicht viel machen."

_ Und, was soll man dazu noch sagen?#d
Auf eine solche Rechtsprechung kann ich jedenfalls nur :v

Rohrbacher


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Zum Thema Bestrafung ist das doch ganz einfach:
Wenn ein Täter nach einer Bestrafung rückfällig wird und dieselbe Tat nochmal begeht, war die Strafe immer zu niedrig. Eine ausreichend harte Strafe, hätte mehr Respekt vor geltenden Regeln zur Folge gehabt. Jemandem, dem die Strafe wirklich sehr weh tat, überlegt sich anschließend dreimal, ob er das Risiko nochmal eingeht.

Jaja, ich weiß jetzt kommen mit Sicherheit wieder einige sozial veranlagte Mitbürger, die publizieren, dass der arme Kerl ja nicht dafür konnte und lauter so ein Bullshit. Meiner Meinung nach, dürften diese Leute an seiner Strafe gern teilhaben, denn diese Leute bilden den Background für solche Taten.

Habe mich vor einiger Zeit mal mit einem Bekannten unterhalten, der Polizist ist. Ging dabei eigentlich um andere Straftaten, aber im Laufe des Gesprächs kamen wir auch auf Schwarzfischer zu sprechen. Der Strafbestand an sich ist aber auch unwichtig. Wichtiger ist, dass er sagte, dass Polizisten gerade von diesen Leuten nur noch als Witzfiguren wahr genommen werden. Immer wieder bleiben diese Polizisten einfach im Auto sitzen und versuchen durch ein minimal geöffnetes Fenster die Sache zu klären. Respekt ist da kaum noch vorhanden, sagte er. Dazu kommt dann noch die Ausbildung und teilweise schlechte körperliche Verfassung der Beamten.

Das Schwarzfischen ist doch eigentlich nur ein nebensächlicher Teil in der Masse der Straftaten. Schwarzfischen ist im Grunde nichts anderes als Diebstahl und den findet man mittlerweile überall (Musik, Filme, Sachgegenstände etc.). Das ist halt mittlerweile so üblich in unserer Gesellschaft. Jeder denkt zuerst an sich. Klar unterscheiden wir zwischen einem Ladendiebstahl und einem Raubkopierer (ich wette über 90% hier im Anglerboard sind Raubkopierer). Aber ist diese Unterscheidung wirklich richtig? Moralisch gesehen liegt der Ladendieb sogar in einer höheren Gunst, weil er leichter zu erwischen ist.
Daher muss man aufs Ganze gesehen einfach folgendes zugeben: Jeder verurteilt die Bösen, dabei ist man für andere selbst der Böse.

So und nun nochmal zum Thema Schwarzfischen:
Da auch ich nur ein Mensch bin, der sich auch nicht frei von jeglichem Egoismus sprechen kann, ist auch mir das Schwarzfischen ein Dorn im Auge. Nur muss ich leider auch sagen, dass ich beim nächsten Mal in einem anderen Sachverhalt vll derjenige bin, über den geschimpft wird. Das trifft wohl auf jeden zu.....


----------



## Wallerschreck (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Da muss man sich an die eigene Nase packen..wenn zu wenig kontrollliert wird dann kommen auch die Schwarzangler. Das kenn ich von meinem Verein zur Genüge. Um den "Hauptsee" laufen täglich mehrfach die Aufseher rum weil leicht mit dem Auto zu erreichen und bequem zum entlang spazieren. Schwarzangler Fehlanzeige. Der andere See (der zur Karpfenaufzucht benutzt wird) liegt etwas abseits und ist schwieriger zu erreichen weswegen auch fast nie jemand dort kontrollieren geht. Von 200 besetzten Karpfen kamen jetzt beim Abfischen 16 herangewachsene Karpfen raus...wo die anderen 184 hin gekommen sind kann man sich denken.

Meckern hilft nicht wenn man das unterbinden will muss man eben massiv kontrollieren. Die Strafen sind nicht so ohne und wenn die relle Gefahr besteht erwischt zu werden dann geht auch keiner Schwarz fischen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@Transformator

|good:

Stimme Dir da voll zu! Aber wie schon gesagt: Die Möglichkeiten zur "ordentlichen" Bestrafung sind da, man muss sie eben nur auch mal anwednen, und vor allem kontrollieren!

Wenn all unsere Gesetze eingehalten werden sind es wirklich schon mehr als genug, und auch die Bestrafungsmöglichkeiten sind vielfältig - man muss es eben nur auch mal machen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Die Überschrift hat mich über dieses Thema nochmal nachdenken lassen. Ich bin ja nun nicht mehr der jüngste hier im Board und hatt bereits inden 80ern ein Angelgeschäft. 
Wenn ich mich jetzt so zurückerinnere, war seinerzeit das Thema Schwarzangler sehr hoch im Kurs. Alle Vereine klagten über zunehmende Schwarzfischerei und schwindende Bestände. Genau so wie es heute der Fall ist.

Ich glaube, wir haben verdammt viel Glück gehabt, dass uns die damalige Generation der Schwarzfischer das Angeln nicht völlig versaut haben. |rolleyes
Nur, wo sind sie hin ??|rolleyes


----------



## Yoshi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@ transformator:

_Klar unterscheiden wir zwischen einem Ladendiebstahl und einem Raubkopierer (ich wette über 90% hier im Anglerboard sind Raubkopierer). Aber ist diese Unterscheidung wirklich richtig? Moralisch gesehen liegt der Ladendieb sogar in einer höheren Gunst, weil er leichter zu erwischen ist.
Daher muss man aufs Ganze gesehen einfach folgendes zugeben: Jeder verurteilt die Bösen, dabei ist man für andere selbst der Böse._

Sorry, aber diesen bescheuerten Teil deines ansonsten guten postings hättest du dir echt sparen können. Meine Meinung!

Ganz abgesehen davon beklauen sie dich ja praktisch auch noch, da du Beiträge in Form einer Erlaubiskarte zahlst, von der wiedrum der Fischbesatz finanziert wird und von dem sich Andere ohne Schein dann bedienen......


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Yoshi schrieb:


> @ transformator:
> 
> _Klar unterscheiden wir zwischen einem Ladendiebstahl und einem Raubkopierer (ich wette über 90% hier im Anglerboard sind Raubkopierer). Aber ist diese Unterscheidung wirklich richtig? Moralisch gesehen liegt der Ladendieb sogar in einer höheren Gunst, weil er leichter zu erwischen ist.
> Daher muss man aufs Ganze gesehen einfach folgendes zugeben: Jeder verurteilt die Bösen, dabei ist man für andere selbst der Böse._
> ...


 
Was daran ist bescheuert? Wie ich bereits sagte, ist auch mir das Schwarzfischen ein Dorn im Auge, weil ich meine Beiträge bezahle und Schwarzfischer die von mir finanzierten Fische fangen. Und genau da setzt mein Vergleich an. In diesem Fall bin ich der Geschädigte, in einem anderen Fall kann ich aber derjenige sein, der jemanden anderen schadet. Als Bsp. habe ich das Raubkopieren herangezogen, welches beim Großteil der Bevölkerung immer noch als völlig normal angesehen und dementsprechend praktiziert wird. Dabei ist es vom Straftbestand nichts anderes als Ladendiebstahl oder auch Schwarzfischen. Beim Schwarzfischen werden quasi die Finanzierer des Besatzes bestohlen, beim Raubkopieren sind es die Künstler und Produzenten. Der einzige Unterschied dabei ist, dass das Risiko erwischt zu werden beim Ladendiebstahl oder beim Schwarzfischen höher ist als beim Raubkopieren.

Ich möchte damit nur einen Anstoß zum Nachdenken geben. Sicherlich sind in diesem Falle die Schwarzfischer die Schuldigen, aber man sollte auch über diesen Horizont hinaus blicken und mal das "Gesamte" betrachten. Der Großteil der Leute, die hier wegen des Schwarzfischens rumschreien, werden mit Sicherheit verstummen, wenn sie selbst mal überlegen, wem sie im Alltag auf ähnliche Weise schaden. Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte bekanntlich nicht mit Steinen werfen....

So, wie soll/kann man das nun ändern? Sicherlich sind Gesetze und harte Strafen eine Möglichkeit, diese müssen dann aber auch für alle gelten. D.h., dass auch jeder Raubkopierer (auch der treu sorgende Familienvater) muss bestraft werden.
So, jetzt überlege mal ganz genau, ob du dich frei von jeglicher Schuld sprechen kannst?
Wenn ja, dann darfst du gerne weiter anklagen.
Wenn nein, dann gilt für dich dasselbe wie für jeden Schwarzfischer. Gleiches Recht für alle.

Das ist genau das Problem unserer Gesellschaft. Jeder fühlt sich persönlich benachteiligt. Der Schwarzfischer, weil er kein Geld für die Mitgliedschaft im Verein hat, der zahlende Angler, weil ihm die Fische geklaut werden, das hungernde Kind in Afrika, weil es nichts zu essen hat und der Millionen schwere Plattenproduzent, weil er sich dieses Jahr wegen der Raubkopierer nur 99 anstatt 100 neuer Autos leisten kann....

Dieses Prinzip gab es schon vor 1000 Jahren und ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt niemandem die Illusion raube, wenn ich sage, dass es in weiteren 1000 Jahren auch nicht viel anders ausschauen wird. Sowas nennt man Egoismus. Jetzt mag es "soziale" Menschen geben, die versuchen, diesen Umstand zu ändern und ihr letztes Hemd für schlechter Gestellte geben, ändern wird das aber nichts. Denn es werden auf der anderen Seite immer Menschen sein, die diese Gutmütigkeit ausnutzen um noch mehr Profit zu machen. Die Welt samt Inhalt ist einfach nicht gerecht und wird es auch nie sein.Da helfen auch die ganzen guten Absichten nichts.

Was bleibt also?
Jeder denkt weiterhin zuerst an sich und versucht seine Interessen (Schwarzfischen, Raubkopieren, Macht, Geld etc.) durchzusetzen. Dabei werden immer wieder auch weiterhin geltende Regeln und Gesetze gebrochen. Da unser Interesse gerade darin begründet liegt, das Schwarzfischen irgendwie zu verhindern, wird diese Diskussion an dieser Stelle weiter gehen, bis wir unser Ziel errreicht haben.


----------



## Yoshi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

_Der Großteil der Leute, die hier wegen des Schwarzfischens rumschreien, werden mit Sicherheit verstummen, wenn sie selbst mal überlegen, wem sie im Alltag auf ähnliche Weise schaden. Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte bekanntlich nicht mit Steinen werfen...._

Genau diese Verallgemeinerung meine ich....
Ich soll also auf gut deutsch mein Maul halten, wenn ich einen Schwarzangler sehe und ihn gewähren lassen, nur weil ich mir ja selbst mal eine Raubkopie gezogen habe ?!(was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe). Ziemlich unlogisch, oder?
Abgesehen davon relativiert das den Tatbestand des Schwarzangelns in keinster Weise..

_Die Welt samt Inhalt ist einfach nicht gerecht und wird es auch nie sein.Da helfen auch die ganzen guten Absichten nichts._

Bist ein Pessimist, was? 
Nimm`s mir nicht übel, aber dann kannst du ja auch gleich zu den Schwaranglern überlaufen und dir die Kohle für den Schein sparen, die Welt besteht ja eh nur aus Egoisten (deine Rede).


----------



## t00l (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Als Bsp. habe ich das Raubkopieren herangezogen, welches beim Großteil der Bevölkerung immer noch als völlig normal angesehen und dementsprechend praktiziert wird. Dabei ist es vom Straftbestand nichts anderes als Ladendiebstahl oder auch Schwarzfischen. Beim Schwarzfischen werden quasi die Finanzierer des Besatzes bestohlen, beim Raubkopieren sind es die Künstler und Produzenten. Der einzige Unterschied dabei ist, dass das Risiko erwischt zu werden beim Ladendiebstahl oder beim Schwarzfischen höher ist als beim Raubkopieren.


Dein Beispiel ist nur völlig falsch.
Zum einen ist nicht jedes "Schwarzangeln" ein (versuchter) Diebstahl. Sind die Fische herrenlos, handelt es sich um Fischwilderei. Es gibt hierbei also keinen Eigentümer, der einen Schaden erleiden könnte.
Zum anderen ist "Raubkopieren" kein Diebstahl sondern ein Urheberrechtsverstoß.



			
				Rohrbacher schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben bereits mehrfach Schwarzangler an unserem Gewässer gestellt, Polizei dazu gerufen und Anzeige erstattet.
> Was kam dabei raus? Nach ein paar Wochen kam jedesmal ein Schreiben, dass das Verfahren *aus mangelndem Interesse der Öffentlichkeit*|kopfkrat eingestellt wurde.
> Das heißt, wen interessiert es, ob da ein paar Fische schwarz geangelt werden oder nicht?!?


Das hängt vom Einzelfall ab, ist also nicht zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## Zanderlui (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Zitat:
Zitat von *Zanderlui* 

 
_und wenn meine güte was bekomme ich für eine strafe 20stunden omas durch die gegend schieben das ist es oder ne geld strafe weil sie mich einmal erwischt haben na und die 20mal vorher hats aber geklappt wo ich denn auch noch ordentlich fisch in den netzten oder an der leine hatte den ich dann verkaufen konnte und ordentlich geld mitgemacht habe sodass mich die strafe dann noch weniger stört...._

Erziehungsmaßregeln können lediglich Jugendlichen und Heranwachsenden verhängt werden.
Der Strafrahmen umfasst außerdem mehr als eine Geldstrafe. Fischwilderei: Geldstrafe/2 Jahre; (Versuchter) Diebstahl sowie Hehlerei Geldstrafe/5 Jahre.
Und wer sich zusätzlich einen Eintrag im Bundeszentralregister leisten kann, bitte sehr.


so stehts geschrieben aber nicht angewandt-da wir ein problem haben in unserer gesetzeslage es gibt zu viele auswege-mein vater hats mal sehr toll formuliert:sven wenn du mal was anstellst dwas nicht ganz richtig war oder wo die polizei dann mit zu tun hat sage du hast ne schwere kindheit gehabt dann passiert dir nix-soll nicht heißen das ich ******* bauen am laufenden band im gegenteil noch nix mit der polizei zu tun gehabt-aber wenn man sieht was dort dann für begründungen kommen ja seine familie hat gehungert deswegen musste er netze stellen denn fass ich mir am kopp!!!|krach:|gr:
und das ist das problem heut zutage gibt es für alles ausreden auch wenn man 100prozentig sagen kann der jenige war es.

[edit by Thomas9904: Gehts noch??]


----------



## gründler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Ich nenne euch mal nen beispiel,vor 3Jahren erwischten wir ein Schwarzangler alte Telezwusche mit Pose und ca 50J.alt ein paar Würmer in einer Dose ne Tüte mit kleinkram.Marke Ausweiß rausgekrammt und Guten tag Papiere mal bitte Fischereikontrolle .....
Ich nix Papiere...........,ok Wasspo angerufen die kam und nahm ihn mit.Nächsten Tag wieder am Gewässer,hääää was macht er da schon wieder"der gleiche wie gestern"und Angelt schon wieder.Also Wasspo angerufen,der kommt sieht xxxx kommt zu uns,und sagt der ist Kriegsflüchtling"Irak" und kann in Deutschland nicht belangt werden,ich darf ihn nicht wegen so einer kleinigkeit verhaften mitnehmen etc.Er also Typ xxx weggejagd und sagte nur Pech für uns Glück für ihn.Nächste mal jagd ihn selber weg.
Oder wenn man eine Anzeige schreibt,kommt meißt Verfahren eingestellt"kein interesse"etc.Es muß schon ein ordentlicher Tatbestand vorliegen bevor einer ne übelste Strafe kriegt,die auch reinhaut,und nicht 100€ Strafe das juckt niemand,und 4 Wochen später stehn sie wieder da.
Aber Schwarze Peter gibt es überall,nur der Staat und die Gerichte sind so überlastet das solche Kleinigkeiten gar net mehr Relevant sind.
lg


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Yoshi schrieb:


> _Der Großteil der Leute, die hier wegen des Schwarzfischens rumschreien, werden mit Sicherheit verstummen, wenn sie selbst mal überlegen, wem sie im Alltag auf ähnliche Weise schaden. Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte bekanntlich nicht mit Steinen werfen...._
> 
> Genau diese Verallgemeinerung meine ich....
> Ich soll also auf gut deutsch mein Maul halten, wenn ich einen Schwarzangler sehe und ihn gewähren lassen, nur weil ich mir ja selbst mal eine Raubkopie gezogen habe ?!(was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe). Ziemlich unlogisch, oder?
> Abgesehen davon relativiert das den Tatbestand des Schwarzangelns in keinster Weise..



Habe ich nie behauptet, wenn du meinen vorherigen Post bis zum Ende gelesen hättest. In deinem Interesse liegt ja das Verhindern des Schwarzangelns. Also solltest du deinen Mund auch aufmachen. Wie gesagt, jeder verfolgt seine Interessen. ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass in anderen Bereichen evtl. einer von uns der "Schwarzangler" (bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen) ist. Darüber sollte jeder einmal nachdenken.
Wie ich bereits schrieb:
"Was bleibt also?
Jeder denkt weiterhin zuerst an sich und versucht seine Interessen (Schwarzfischen, Raubkopieren, Macht, Geld etc.) durchzusetzen. Dabei werden immer wieder auch weiterhin geltende Regeln und Gesetze gebrochen. Da unser Interesse gerade darin begründet liegt, das Schwarzfischen irgendwie zu verhindern, wird diese Diskussion an dieser Stelle weiter gehen, bis wir unser Ziel errreicht haben."

Ach und zu den Verallgemeinerungen. Ich gebe hier eine persönlich Meinung ab, die auf persönlichen Erfahrungen beruht. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind weit über 50 % der Menschen die ich kenne schon mit Raubkopien in Berührung gekommen. Deshalb schrieb ich "Großteil". Es ist also keine  Verallgemeinerung.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bestrafung ist das doch ganz einfach:
> Wenn ein Täter nach einer Bestrafung rückfällig wird und dieselbe Tat nochmal begeht, war die Strafe immer zu niedrig. Eine ausreichend harte Strafe, hätte mehr Respekt vor geltenden Regeln zur Folge gehabt. Jemandem, dem die Strafe wirklich sehr weh tat, überlegt sich anschließend dreimal, ob er das Risiko nochmal eingeht.
> 
> *Jaja, ich weiß jetzt kommen mit Sicherheit wieder einige sozial veranlagte Mitbürger, die publizieren, dass der arme Kerl ja nicht dafür konnte und lauter so ein Bullshit. Meiner Meinung nach, dürften diese Leute an seiner Strafe gern teilhaben, denn diese Leute bilden den Background für solche Taten.
> ...



Leute, bleibt mal auf dem Teppich. Es geht hier um ein paar Fische und nicht um Kapitaldelikte. Wir leben nun mal in einem Rechtsstaat in dem unterschiedlichen Straftaten unterschiedliche Strafmaße haben und das ist auch gut so.



Rohrbacher schrieb:


> Ein Polizist hat uns sogar mal gesagt, als wir wieder mal zwei ausländische Kameraden erwischt hatten (und die Mehrheit sind leider Ausländer - ich nix weiß, bei uns ich darf):
> 
> _"Schmeißt sie beim nächsten Mal doch einfach in den Weiher, wir können da eh nicht viel machen."_



Gleiche Kerbe, gleiche Peinlichkeit, hier in und um Hamburg waren und sind es im wesentliche DEUTSCHE die im großen Stil mit Netz und Reuse Zander fangen um sie an Restaurants zu verticken.

Die in solchen Threads mit stetiger Regelmäßigkeit auftauchenden Ressentiments sind wirklich über. Man sollte vielleicht mal überprüfen, inwieweit solche Aussagen etwas mit der eigenen Wahrnehmung zu tun haben.Man fragt sich dann immer, was derjenige denn tut, um dem abzuhelfen.

Vielleicht böte sich ein Angeljugendprojekt für Kinder mit Migrationshintergrund an..., dann könnte man gutes "deutsches" Rechtsbewußtsein in die Familien tragen und täte etwas besseres als in einem Angelforum politische Stammtischparolen zu verbreiten. Dieser Absatz ist frei von jeglicher Ironie.

Härtere Strafen, die bösen Ausländer,... pipapo...

So mancher sollte sich mal fragen, ob er das noch genauso sieht, wenn er das zweite Mal mit 65km/h nachts um 12 in einer dünn besiedelten Ortschaft geblitzt wird und dann die Leute nach Führerscheinentzug und Knast schreien.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> [edit by Thomas9904: Gehts noch??]



Ich glaube an dieser Stelle sollte ein Moderator eingreifen und dieses Ding zu machen. Ich fasse es nicht.


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



t00l schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel ist nur völlig falsch.
> Zum einen ist nicht jedes "Schwarzangeln" ein (versuchter) Diebstahl. Sind die Fische herrenlos, handelt es sich um Fischwilderei. Es gibt hierbei also keinen Eigentümer, der einen Schaden erleiden könnte.
> Zum anderen ist "Raubkopieren" kein Diebstahl sondern ein Urheberrechtsverstoß.
> 
> ...



Was daran ist falsch? Im Sinne einer rechtlichen Diskussion mag es falsch sein, da das Gesetz diese Vergehen unterschiedlich benennt. Aber vom Verständnis her, ist da kaum ein Unterschied. Wenn ich eine CD raubkopiere, bringe ich mich in denselben Besitz der Daten, die ich auch besäße,wenn ich die CD im laden geklaut hätte.
Der Großteil der Gewässer in Deutschland steht unter Pacht. Hole ich dort jetzt unberechtigterweise Fische heraus, ist das in meinem Augen Diebstahl. Ganz egal wie das Gesetz es benennt. Also sehr wohl zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



> Ich glaube an dieser Stelle sollte ein Moderator eingreifen und dieses Ding zu machen.



Dicht machen noch nicht, aber Mods sind anwesend und wer sich nicht benehmen kann, wird die Konsequenzen (Verwarnung, Sperrung) dann eben mannhaft tragen müssen.

Auch hier im Board gelten Regeln und Gesetze - interessanterweise meinen scheinbar einige die übertreten zu dürfen, dafür anderen die Finger abhacken wollen..

Ich verkneif mir jetzt dazu jeden Kommentar (sonst müsst ich mich selber verwarnen..), werde aber solche Dinge nicht weiter dulden.


----------



## Yoshi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

_Gleiche Kerbe, gleiche Peinlichkeit, hier in und um Hamburg waren und sind es im wesentliche DEUTSCHE die im großen Stil mit Netz und Reuse Zander fangen um sie an Restaurants zu verticken._

Oh, Sudvogel ist wieder aktiv, also dann lassen wir am besten die Nennung jeglicher Nationalitäten, egal ob Mensch oder Fisch, hier sein, sonnst steht man gleich wieder am Pranger, auch wenns gar nicht so gemeint war...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



> also dann lassen wir am besten die Nennung jeglicher Nationalitäten,


Sehr gute Idee!!


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@Yoshi

Ich meine wenn man die Nationaltät nennt, meint man das auch so.

Wie soll ich das sonst verstehen.
Ob sowas in Ordnung ist oder nicht, will ich nicht beurteilen.
Zumindest hat jeder der sowas an Nationalitäten festmacht, eine ganz klare Aussage getroffen und kann mir nicht erzählen, daß er damit kein Ziel verfolgt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Nee, nee Gerrit, solche Aussagen sind völlig wertfrei und dienen nur der allgemeinen Information.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Jetzt ist das geklärt und damit jetzt gut, oder?


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Sicher Thomas.
Alles im Lot.
Danke für das besonnene "Einmischen".


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Ich verabschiede mich hier dann auch erstmal. Hab noch ein paar Dinge zu tun und will die restliche freie Zeit heute noch zum Fischen benutzen. Werde dann auch mal die Augen nach Schwarzfischern aufhalten und ggf. einen von denen interviewen. mal schauen wie er zu dem Thema steht|kopfkrat.

By the way, wie sieht das in euren Vereinen eigentlich mit der Berechtigung zur Kontrolle aus?
Bei usn ist jedes Vereinsmitglied zur Kontrolle berechtigt. So steht es im Erlaubnisschein geschrieben. Was mache ich, wenn ich jemanden ohne Erlaubnis finde? Also wie gehe ich weiter vor? Direkt Wapo rufe?


----------



## maesox (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@Transformator


Jedem muß man jedenfalls auch nicht seinen Schein zeigen,der dies verlangt!!

Bei uns im Verein heißt es auch,jeder sei berechtigt. Sollte aber einer zu mir sagen :"dann zeig mir mal,wo das steht daß du das darfst" hab ich ein Problem!  

Da könnte ja jeder kommen.....#c

TL
Matze


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Im 19. Jahrhundert ist die Familie meines Vaters aus dem Baltikum nach Masuren migriert.
Im 20. Jahrhundert (Winter 1945) ist mein Vater mit seiner Mutter und seinem Bruder von Masuren in den Harz geflüchtet.
Nur 15 Jahre später sind die Eltern meines Freundes aus der Türkei nach Deutschland ausgewandert. Seine Kinder sind 11 und 13 und werden auch heute noch manchmal wegen ihrer dunklen Haare und Augen von einzelnen Idioten dumm angemacht, dabei sprechen die ein saubereres Deutsch als so mancher hier und würden, wenn sie die Rechtschreibfehler gewisser Kleingeistiger und Engstirniger hier in diesem Thread sehen, wahrscheinlich erstaunt mit dem Kopf schütteln. 
Mir ist die Mehrzahl meiner Mitbürger mit unterschiedlichstem kulturellen Hintergrund um Längen lieber als ein gewisser Teil "echter" Deutscher, deren Gesinnung genau die gleiche Farbe hat wie das, was aus ihren Mündern und Tastaturen kommt.

Da ein Moderatoren-Appell an Eure Vernunft ohnehin nur bei denen fruchtet, wo diese auch vorhanden ist, erspare ich mir den jetzt und sag es im Klartext:
*Auf jede weitere ausländerfeindliche oder sonstwie rechtspopulistische Äußerung hier in diesem Thread oder anderswo im Board werde ich zukünftig ohne weitere Vorwarnung mit angemessenen Sanktionen reagieren!!!*
Auch eine Diskussion darüber wird nicht zugelassen.


----------



## Yoshi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich hier dann auch erstmal. Hab noch ein paar Dinge zu tun und will die restliche freie Zeit heute noch zum Fischen benutzen. Werde dann auch mal die Augen nach Schwarzfischern aufhalten und ggf. einen von denen interviewen. mal schauen wie er zu dem Thema steht|kopfkrat.
> 
> By the way, wie sieht das in euren Vereinen eigentlich mit der Berechtigung zur Kontrolle aus?
> Bei usn ist jedes Vereinsmitglied zur Kontrolle berechtigt. So steht es im Erlaubnisschein geschrieben. Was mache ich, wenn ich jemanden ohne Erlaubnis finde? Also wie gehe ich weiter vor? Direkt Wapo rufe?



Jo, ist bei uns auch so geregelt, dass ein Mitglied das andere kontrollieren darf. Allerdings weis man nie so genau (bei über 400Mitgliedern), ob derjenige, den man kontrolliert, auch im Verein ist. Aber: Zum Glück gibt es bei uns einen Werkschutz (vom Kiesgrubenbetreiber), den rufen wir dann einfach an, wenn uns einer komisch (spanisch sag ich jetzt nicht mehr) vorkommt, und die Jungs kontrolliern wirklich radikal. Bei den Typen hab ich sogar manchmal den Eindruck, dass ihnen das Spaß macht.
Egal, mir soll`s recht sein.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Seltsam, daß diejenigen die Verstümmelungen von Schwarzanglern fordern vermutlich diejenigen sind, die sich über solche Strafen die es anderen Ortes auf dieser Welt leider auch noch gibt aufregen und dann im Chor schreien wie unmenschlich es in diesen Ländern doch seitens des Staates zugeht.

Zanderlui, Leute mit solch reaktionären Einstellungen wären bei den von Dir und Deinen geistesgenossen geforderten Strafen vermutlich schon längst eingesperrt.

Manmanman, manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, wie barbarisch so einige heutzutage doch noch drauf sind...

Daß ich keine drastischere Ausdrucksweise gewählt habe, liegt übrigens an meiner guten Kinderstube, einfallen würde mir ne ganze Menge...


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Im 19. Jahrhundert ist die Familie meines Vaters aus dem Baltikum nach Masuren migriert.
> Im 20. Jahrhundert (Winter 1945) ist mein Vater mit seiner Mutter und seinem Bruder von Masuren in den Harz geflüchtet.
> Nur 15 Jahre später sind die Eltern meines Freundes aus der Türkei nach Deutschland ausgewandert. Seine Kinder sind 11 und 13 und werden auch heute noch manchmal wegen ihrer dunklen Haare und Augen von einzelnen Idioten dumm angemacht, dabei sprechen die ein saubereres Deutsch als so mancher hier und würden, wenn sie die Rechtschreibfehler gewisser Kleingeistiger und Engstirniger hier in diesem Thread sehen, wahrscheinlich erstaunt mit dem Kopf schütteln.
> Mir ist die Mehrzahl meiner Mitbürger mit unterschiedlichstem kulturellen Hintergrund um Längen lieber als ein gewisser Teil "echter" Deutscher, deren Gesinnung genau die gleiche Farbe hat wie das, was aus ihren Mündern und Tastaturen kommt.
> ...



|good:


----------



## Achim_68 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Honeyball schrieb:


> :
> *Auf jede weitere ausländerfeindliche oder sonstwie rechtspopulistische Äußerung hier in diesem Thread oder anderswo im Board werde ich zukünftig ohne weitere Vorwarnung mit angemessenen Sanktionen reagieren!!!*



Das unterschreib ich...dieses unterschwellige Fascho-Gelaber hat hier nix zu suchen. Sowas braucht kein Mensch


----------



## t00l (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



maesox schrieb:


> @Transformator
> 
> 
> Jedem muß man jedenfalls auch nicht seinen Schein zeigen,der dies verlangt!!
> ...


Dann führe die entsprechende Satzung und eine Mitgliedsbestätigung mit. Wenn der Kontrollierte sich dann nicht ausweisen möchte, wird eben die nächsterreichbare Polizeibehörde gerufen.



			
				TRANSformator schrieb:
			
		

> t00l schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Raubkopieren" erfüllt nicht den Tatbestand des Diebstahls. Zum einen entspricht der Inhalt von Datenträgern nicht einer Sache und zum anderen findet keine dabei keine Wegnahme statt. Die Aneignung von nicht herrenlosen Fischen hingegen ist unzweifelhaft Diebstahl.


----------



## luecke3.0 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Hallo Leute,
in meinem Verein hat die Schwarzfischerei üble Ausmasse erreicht! Es wurden in mehreren Gewässern Stellnetze gefunden von 40-100m!! Höhepunkt waren 4 Netze a 100m nebeneinander, die einen Seeabschnitt quasi komplett abgesperrt haben!!!

Da braucht mir jetzt keiner was von Bagatelle oder Ähnlichem erzählen, das ist organisiert!!!
Unser Verein ist schon so weit, die wollen eine Belohnung ausschreiben!!!

Die Nationalität der Täter ist übrigens nicht bekannt, nur konnten sie einer angelnden osteuropäischen Oma, die das Ausbringen zufällig gesehen hatte, in ihrer Muttersprache androhen:"Wenn du was erzählst, dann fliegst du ins Wasser!"


Dann allgemein zu diesem ganzen "Nationalitäten-Blödsinn":
Mir geht dass ziemlich auf den Senkel, das ich hier aufpassen muss was ich sage, damit ich nicht als "Brauner" geprangert werde!:r
Mir geht beides gegen den Strich, erstens unbegründete Vorurteile gegen Migranten oder Ausländer (alle Polen klauen Autos, etc.) und zweitens diese übertriebene Reaktion von "möchtegern Globalisierern" oder was hier manche sein wollen, auf jede noch so kleine und unwichtige Randbemerkung!! #d Bei jedem Wort in die Richtung geht die rote Lampe an und dann wird jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt! Und dann, wie hier zum Beispiel, dauerts nicht lange bis Wörter wie "Fascho" fallen.|krach:
Ende vom Lied: Gutes Diskussionsthema wird geschlossen oder gelöscht, weil einige das mal wieder "verpolitisieren" mußten.

Das "Migranten-Problem" gibts nunmal in vielen Vereinen, da wird es doch wohl möglich sein da drüber zu diskutieren ohne das jeder sofort seine "Fahne" auspackt!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@Luecke 0.3

Mal ganz unwissend gefragt. Was sind "möchtegern Globalisierer."
Ist jetzt nicht provozierend gemeint, ich verstehe das wirklich nicht.


----------



## luecke3.0 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Hallo,
das fand ich irgendwie passend:
Hier ein Wiki Link:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Globalisierung

Einfach gesagt, in diesem Fall steht es für die Vermischung der Kulturen verschiedener Länder.

Ich hätte auch andere Worte nehmen können, nur die hätten wieder zu krass geklungen! 

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Moin Luecke,
erstmal finde ich sowas auch schlimm und wirklich übel und bin da völlig deiner Meinung, dass es sich bei sowas nicht um eine Bagatelle handelt.



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Die Nationalität der Täter ist übrigens nicht bekannt, nur konnten sie einer angelnden osteuropäischen Oma, die das Ausbringen zufällig gesehen hatte, in ihrer Muttersprache androhen:"Wenn du was erzählst, dann fliegst du ins Wasser!"



Deine Kritik an der Politisierung kann ich nachvollziehen, denn ich bin ganz genau der gleichen Meinung wie du, dass Politik hier nicht hergehört. 
Allerdings verstehe ich deine obige Aussage überhaupt nicht, denn was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Das es Probleme mit Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund gibt will ja keiner leugnen nur was das mit Raubfischerei zu tun hat, das erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.

Hier in Hamburg gibt es natürlich auch jede Menge Schwarzfischerei. Es werden insbesondere Zander an Restaurants verkauft und das von einigen bekannten Leuten, die zwischen Cuxhaven und HH in keinen Angelverein mehr eintreten können, weil sie aus ziemlich jedem rausgeflogen sind.
Diese Leute sind Deutsche. Und jetzt? Ist das jetzt besser oder schlechter, als wenn sie Russen, Nepalesen oder Honkiponkiindianer wären?

Die Information, dass bei euch in massiven Umfang schwarzgefischt wird, die ist doch völlig ausreichend um zu diskutieren, wie man dagegen vorgehen kann. Mir ist völlig unklar, welche Rolle dabei die ethnische Abstammung irgendeiner Großmutter spielt.

Vielleicht erklärst du mir das mal, denn ich würde das gern verstehen.#c


Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Na gut, was Globalisierung ist, war mir schon klar.
Nur den Zusammenhang mit dem Möchtegern ist mir immer noch unklar.
Ist aber auch nicht wichtig und total OT.
Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Haltet doch jetzt einfach mal den Ball ein wenig flacher und sucht euch ein entsprechendes Politikforum, sonst hagelt es hier gleich Verwarnungen und das will nun wirklich keiner.


----------



## Yoshi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Luecke 0.3
> 
> Mal ganz unwissend gefragt. Was sind "möchtegern Globalisierer."
> Ist jetzt nicht provozierend gemeint, ich verstehe das wirklich nicht.



Ich glaube, er meint damit sogenannte selbsternannten "Gutmenschen".  Leute, die immer Recht haben und anderen das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung absprechen wollen und dabei selbst zu denen werden, denen sie diskriminierung vorwerfen.

Und wenn der Mod, dessen Meinung und Statements ich im übrigen sehr schätze, diesen Thread nicht ausarten lassen möchte, bitte ich doch höflichst darum, einfach das ganze Geposte (ja, auch meines), was hier nicht hingehört, einfach zu löschen oder den Thread ganz zuzumachen, sonnst hat das hier eh keinen Sinn mehr (ein Wort gibt das andere, etc.).


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Ausländische Schwarzangler?

*Gähn* |gaehn:

Schon wieder?

Man könnte meinen das AB dreht sich im Kreis. Ich geh wieder schlafen. |schlafen


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Yoshi, warum sollten wir dem Gedankenaustausch darüber, wie man mit Schwarzfischern umgeht und wie man sich gegen sie wehren kann, die Basis entziehen, nur weil ein paar Leute es einfach nicht kapieren wollen, das wir hier keine Nationalitäten-Diskussionen dulden.

Ein Schwarzfischer ist ein Schwarzfischer, egal ob er weiß, braun, gelb oder rothäutig, ob er Mexikaner, Indianer, Usbeke, Chinese oder Inder ist.

Dann hagelt es eben Verwarnungen, bis es auch der Letzte kapiert hat oder sich halt den Mod-Anweisungen fügt. 
(Es haben sich ja immerhin 3 Mods bereits dazu entsprechend geäußert)


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Was hier diskutiert wird, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.

Was bitte haben Netzestellende Fischräuber mit Schwarzanglern gemeinsam ? Nix, aber auch gar nix. Da kann man den Begriff Schwarzangler doch nun wirklich - da in diesem Fall absolut verharmlosend - nicht gebrauchen.
Das sind schlicht und einfach kriminelle. Und ich hoffe und wünsche Euch, dass Ihr denen eines Tages das Handwerk legt.  

Aber zum Thema. 

Dann würde mich mal generell interessieren, wie man einen Schwarzangler identifiziert. Ich mein jetzt nicht am Vereinsgewässer, wo jeder jeden kennt, sondern an großen Gewässern wie z.B. dem Rhein oder dem Main, wo das ja ein Brandthema ist.  So wie es scheint, kennt ja fast jeder der Diskutanten hier und in anderen Threads eine ganze Reihe davon.
Wer möchte mir erzählen, dass er andere Angler fragt, ob sie denn einen Angelschein besitzen ? Oder wird das an der Ausrüstung festgemacht, oder am Gesicht oder wie ?
Oder vielleicht doch an der Nationalität ? Dann, liebe Freunde ist der Ausdruck " Fascho " noch der harmloseste, der mir dazu einfällt. Und genau deswegen dulden wir solchen Schwachsinn hier nicht.

Sicher gibt es Einzelfälle, wo anhand von Kontrollen Schwarzangler identifiziert werden. Aber wer geht mit mir an den Rhein und zeigt mir die Schwarzangler ? Einfach so, ohne zu fragen. 
Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung, wieviele Schwarzangler es gibt und ich wehre mich gegen Generalverdacht.
Und genau das ist es, was hier - wenn auch meist unterschwellig oder verklausuliert - gemacht wird. 

Und nochwas zu den Kontrollen, auch wieder am Beispiel Rhein. Wer hat denn da überhaupt einen Schaden. Der Angler ? Wohl kaum. Für den macht es keinen Unterschied, ob ein anderer Angler einen Schein hat oder nicht. Einen echten Schaden hat nur die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft. 
Also soll die dch mehr Kontrollen veranlassen. Sind die denn blöd ? Nein, sind sie nicht, die können lediglich rechnen. 
Nehmen wir an, es gibt 1000 Schwarzangler am Rhein. Es entsteht ein Schaden von 34.000 € an entgangenen Fischereischeingebühren. Wieviele Kontrolleure kann man von 34.000 € im Jahr bezahlen ? Oder sollen die 100.000 € an Personalkosten ausgeben, um einen Schaden von 34.000 € abzuwenden ?

Und die Polizei, die sich ja einen Dreck drum kümmert. Mann, was haben die für eine Berufsauffassung ? Mal eben ein totes Kind von der Straße kratzen, verstümmelte Leichen in Autowracks betrachten, sich von besoffenen, denen sie helfen müssen vollkotzen lassen, von zugekifften tätlich angegriffen werden, unbezahlte Überstunden schieben bis zum geht nicht mehr etc. pp. Ja, das können die. aber sich mal um die wirklich wichtigen Dinge wie die Schwarzangler kümmern, das ist zu viel verlangt. 

Ich möchte das Gesicht desjenigen sehen, der nachts die Polizei anruft, weil grade ein Einbrecher in seinem Haus rumfuhrwerkt ( könnte auch was schlimmeres sein ) und dann zu hören bekommt:

" Leider wird es ein bisschen dauern, wir haben grade eine Großfahndung nach einem Schwarzangler"


----------



## luecke3.0 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@sundvogel
Das ist es doch schon wieder, es waren bei uns einfach irgendwelche Leute mit Dialekt und fertig!
Aber ich versuche dich mal aufzuklären und möchte danach kein "Aber bei uns macht das XY!" hören.

Bei uns ist es einfach so, das in "Delikte" die am Gewässer begangen werden oft Osteuropäer verwickelt sind. Das sind Tatsachen, die weiß ich aus erster Hand. Nebenbei würde ich den ANteil von ANglern eurasischer Herkunft in meinem Verein auf 1/5-1/4 schätzen, in Zahlen sind das 1000-2000! Viele können nichtmal richtig deutsch, da sind Probleme (Missverständnisse ?) nunmal vorprogrammiert.
Wahrscheinlich ist in anderen Vereinen der ANteil nicht so hoch, für die klingts wahrscheinlich als hätten wir es auf die abgesehen.
Im Grunde ist es Wurscht wer Schwarzangelt oder sich daneben benimmt nur braucht keiner so tun, als ob das alles Vorurteile sind wenn in dem Zusammenhang mal das Wort "Russe" fällt!
Nebenbei habe ich auch ein paar Angelkollegen eurasischer Herkunft und die leider regelrecht darunter und wissen es auch, das es ihre Landsleute oft "nicht so genau nehmen".

Es ist mir auch egal welche Nationalität, ich mag nur nicht dieses mahnende Finger hochhalten sobald irgendein "Stichwort" kommt.|rolleyes

@Yoshi
Vielleicht nicht ganz so derbe, aber so ähnlich hab ichs gemeint!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dann hagelt es eben Verwarnungen, bis es auch der Letzte kapiert hat oder sich halt den Mod-Anweisungen fügt.
> (Es haben sich ja immerhin 3 Mods bereits dazu entsprechend geäußert)


 
Nein, vier. Und es hat auch schon gehagelt. Meine freundliche Bitte am Anfang des Threads hat ja nicht alle erreicht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Bitte, Bitte, Bitte nicht so derb, Leute!

Eiegntlich hab ich dieses Thema gepostet, um zu erörtern, wie WIR als Angler gegen Schwarzfischer, Beschränkungssprenger und Konsorten vorgehen können!!! 
#c

So selbstverständlich ist das nämlich nicht!!!
Oder geht jeder von uns zu einem Nachbarfischer, wenn 2 Zander gefangen wurden und trotz Erfüllung der Fangbeschränkung der Köderfisch wieder ins Wasser plumpst?
Ich denke nicht!!!
;+

Auch mir hat es bestimmt oder mit Sicherheit schon mal an Mumm gefehlt, andere Male hab ich auch was gesagt (wahrscheinlich die Situationen, als ich größer war als der Andere )

Dass keinem von uns Schwarzangler gefallen, ich denke, DARÜBER müssen wir nicht diskutieren!
Eher darüber, wie man das Übel begrenzen kann. Was hat im einzelnen geholfen? Wie schlimm ists bei euch mit dem Problem? Das sind die Fragen, die interessieren!!!
#6

P.S.: Ralle24
_Was bitte haben Netzestellende Fischräuber mit Schwarzanglern gemeinsam ? Nix, aber auch gar nix. Da kann man den Begriff Schwarzangler doch nun wirklich - da in diesem Fall absolut verharmlosend - nicht gebrauchen.
Das sind schlicht und einfach kriminelle. Und ich hoffe und wünsche Euch, dass Ihr denen eines Tages das Handwerk legt.  

_Da hast schon Recht, aber im Prinzip ist es mir wurscht, ob in einem Karpfenaufzuchtweiher einmal jemand ein Netz durchzieht oder Dämmmerung für Dämmerung mit der Rute anrückt: Leer ist Leer.


----------



## Zanderlui (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Seltsam, daß diejenigen die Verstümmelungen von Schwarzanglern fordern vermutlich diejenigen sind, die sich über solche Strafen die es anderen Ortes auf dieser Welt leider auch noch gibt aufregen und dann im Chor schreien wie unmenschlich es in diesen Ländern doch seitens des Staates zugeht.
> 
> Zanderlui, Leute mit solch reaktionären Einstellungen wären bei den von Dir und Deinen geistesgenossen geforderten Strafen vermutlich schon längst eingesperrt.
> 
> ...


 

steffen ich rege mich über die sachen nicht auf die in anderen ländern passieren-ich habe ja geschrieben das mit den fingern abhackenb hört sich drastisch an soll aber als bildliche strafe dienen das solche leute halt nicht die chanca zum erneuten schwarzangeln bekommen zum beispiel durch ordentlich sozialstunden oder was weiß ich.
und ich schreie nicht wie schlecht es in anderen ländern ist denn ich finde man muss so hart bestraft werden wie man es verdient-somit menschen die andere umbringen durch waffen gift oder keine ahnung haben selbst nix anderes verdient -soll heißen wenn jemand ein erschießt muss er in meinen augen auch getötet werden....
wenn manche meinen sie müssen mit netzen teiche lehrmachen dann könnnen sie auch mal einige jahre für keine gegenleistungen bei fischern oder vereinen tätig werden und sehen wie hart die arbeit ist fische zu züchten und einen teich zu bewirtschaften!!!


----------



## Yoshi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

I]Und nochwas zu den Kontrollen, auch wieder am Beispiel Rhein. Wer hat denn da überhaupt einen Schaden. Der Angler ? Wohl kaum. Für den macht es keinen Unterschied, ob ein anderer Angler einen Schein hat oder nicht. Einen echten Schaden hat nur die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft.[/I]

Nunja, den Schaden hat im schlimmsten Falle der Kontroleur selber, wenn er bedroht oder gar ins Wasser geschmissen wird....|rolleyes

Was die Bezahlung der Kontrolleure angeht, so arbeiten die meisten eh ehrenamtlich, was allerdings fast nie so richtig gewürdigt wird.

Und die Polizei ist nun einmal verpflichtet, jeder Anzeige nachzugehen, selbst wenn eine Katze nicht vom Baum kommen will...

Ich kann die Kontrolleure schon verstehen. Bei uns z.B. haben wir zwei Leute gefunden, die diesen "Job" auf sich genommen haben. Sie sind nun allgemein die Buhmänner im Verein, weil sie die Kontrollen korekt durchfühen und halt auch schon so manch altgediegenes Mitglied bei Verfehlungen erwischt haben. 
Schwarzangler (Definition: Leute, die bei uns angeln aber weder im Verein sind noch eine Jahresgastkarte haben), ehen schon rabiater gegen die unsere Kontrolleure vor, angefangen von (Mord)Drohungen und rassistischen Vorwürfen (sorry, da ist es wieder dieses Wort) bishin zu verkratzten Autos.
Da verwundert es nicht, wenn bei unseren Vorstandssitzungen wieder einmal ein neuer kontrolloer gesucht wird, sich aber keiner meldet..... Trotz allen Vorteilen, die ein Vorstandsmitglied so hat....


----------



## floxfisch (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ..... hart bestraft werden wie man es verdient-somit menschen die andere umbringen durch waffen gift oder keine ahnung haben selbst nix anderes verdient -soll heißen wenn jemand ein erschießt muss er in meinen augen auch getötet werden....



Sag mal gehts noch? Stimmt dein Alter oder bist du in Wirklichkeit erst 10?
Erstens geht es hier ja wohl nicht um die Strafen für Schwarzangler oder sonstige Leute die unerlaubt Fisch entnehmen und zweitens gehört so etwas wie oben ins Mittelalter. Ich bin ja wahrlich nicht zimperlich, aber ich denke ein wenig nachdenken sollte man schon bevor man etwas hier schreibt und das gilt nicht nur wenn es um Menschen, welcher Herkunft auch immer, geht sondern auch wenn es um andere Dinge geht.

Die Frage ist nach wie vor wie man dem Problem begegnen kann und nicht was du für eine (ziemlich mittelalterliche) Meinung zur Bestrafung von Vergehen hast.

Schon erschreckend was hier manche vom Stapel lassen.

Gruß
floxfisch

PS: Da ich nicht glaube das es hier zu irgendetwas führen wird, bleibt dies vermutlich mein einziger Beitrag zu dem Thema. Und ja, ich finde jegliche Art von unerlaubter Fischentnahme auch nicht gut.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Hallo @all,



> Eiegntlich hab ich dieses Thema gepostet, um zu erörtern, wie WIR als Angler gegen Schwarzfischer, Beschränkungssprenger und Konsorten vorgehen können!!!


 
Wie soll ein Problem erörtert werden wenn ein großer Teil von diesem hier und außerhalb Immunität genießt? Wer offen spricht kann gleich freiwillig in eine gewisse Schublade springen. Ein Thema sollte man von allen Seiten erörtern können ............ mit allen Hintergründen.
 Ansonsten sollte überlegt werden ob man nicht lieber gewisse Themen mit den 3 Affen hinterlegt.............


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bitte, Bitte, Bitte nicht so derb, Leute!
> 
> Eiegntlich hab ich dieses Thema gepostet, um zu erörtern, wie WIR als Angler gegen Schwarzfischer, Beschränkungssprenger und Konsorten vorgehen können!!!
> #c


 
Stimmt. Und das ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu beantworten ( willkürliche Aufzählung der Möglichkeiten ):

1.) Sich zum Fischereiaufseher ausbilden lassen
2.) Fehlverhalten am Wasser direkt ansprechen
3.) Polizei anrufen
4.) Sich selbst so verhalten, wie wir es von anderen wünschen


Das ist es, was jeder einzelne von uns tun *kann*. Ob man´s tut, bleibt wieder jedem selbst überlassen. Wieviel die einzelnen Maßnahmen bringen ( mit Ausnahme von Punkt 4. ) sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht böte sich ein Angeljugendprojekt für Kinder mit Migrationshintergrund an..., dann könnte man gutes "deutsches" Rechtsbewußtsein in die Familien tragen und täte etwas besseres als in einem Angelforum politische Stammtischparolen zu verbreiten.



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, war das bisher der einzige konstruktive Vorschlag in die Richtung. 

Nochmal, zum mitlesen....

Das Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund teilweise Integrationsprobleme haben ist doch jedem klar. Das hat im wesentlichen etwas mit ihrem sozialen Status zu tun. Das in Deutschland niedriger sozialer Status, geringe Bildung, niedrige Berufschancen zusammenhängen, dass ist völlig unbestritten und muß nicht diskutiert werden. Möglicherweise ist es ja tatsächlich so, dass Jugendliche mit Migrationshintergrund, im Gegensatz zu anderen eben aufgrund ihrer Erziehung eher naturverbunden sind und lieber schwarzangeln, als zu kiffen, zu randalieren oder sonstwie sinnvoll ihre Freizeit zu verbringen. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn die, die sich hier so lautstark über eine Perspektive der Schwarzangelproblematik beschweren, sich in ihren Vereinen für Integrationsprojekte stark machen, damit die Vereine, die ja oft e.V. sind auch ihrer gesamtgesellschaftlichen Aufgabe gerecht werden können.

Ich denke, dass das ein sehr konstruktiver Vorschlag ist, und bin gespannt inwieweit sich der eine oder andere mit einer solchen Idee anfreunden kann.

Im übrigen Gunnar, joschie, lui etc. darf hier sehr wohl konstruktiv und mehrperspektivisch diskutiert werden, aber dann sollte man außer Todesstrafe und Finger ab, vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Vorschlag mehr haben und mal darstellen, wie man sich selbst mit dieser Problematik *angemessen* auseinandersetzt und vielleicht erklären was man selber dafür tut, dass es besser wird, außer hier Stammtischparolen zu verbreiten und die als "Gutmenschen" zu beschimpfen, die vielleicht mal über den eigenen Tellerrand hinausschauen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und das ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu beantworten ( willkürliche Aufzählung der Möglichkeiten ):
> 
> 1.) Sich zum Fischereiaufseher ausbilden lassen
> 2.) Fehlverhalten am Wasser direkt ansprechen
> ...


 
#6 gute Aufzählung !

zu1) sinnvoll, denn er ermöglicht das Einschreiten um eine Stufe "offiziell legitimierter" und (!!!) man kennt dann selbst die gesetzliche Lage

zu2) das ist nicht jedermanns/-fraus Sache und das erwarte ich deshalb von keinem ... ich selbst traue mich und mache es

zu3) ich rufe die Polizei, habe aber vollstes Verständnis, wenn diese nicht kommen kann, wenn z.B. wieder mal illegale Autorennen auf der Bundesstr. von der neuen Großtankstelle geplant sind, Jugendliche mal wieder Kommasaufen im Stadtpark veranstallten oder die ewigen Diskoschlägerein im Nachbardorf höhere Priorität haben.

zu4) Das ist der springende Punkt

#h


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ein Thema sollte man von allen Seiten erörtern können ............ mit allen Hintergründen.
> Ansonsten sollte überlegt werden ob man nicht lieber gewisse Themen mit den 3 Affen hinterlegt.............



Da hast Du grundsätzlich nicht unrecht.
Aber sollten wir lieber jedes Thema, das einen politischen Aspekt _haben könnte_ pauschal dicht machen?#c
Wie wäre das gegenüber dem Threadersteller zu rechtfertigen, der bestimmt nicht diese politische Lawine gewollt hat, sondern Tipps für die Zukunft beim Umgang mit Schwarzanglern.
Oder anders gesagt:
Ich sehe meine Aufgabe als Mod nicht darin, mögliche Konfliktpotentiale von vornherein zu unterdrücken, sondern aufkeimende Meinungsverschiedenheiten in einem angemessenen Rahmen zu halten, der den allgemein üblichen Umgangsregeln zivilisierter Menschen genau so entspricht, wie den für dieses Board definierten Regeln. Mal geschieht dies mit dem Samthandschuh, mal mit dem Holzhammer (was meinst Du wohl, welche Version die leichtere und einfachere ist:q) und mal irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> und ich schreie nicht wie schlecht es in anderen ländern ist denn ich finde man muss so hart bestraft werden wie man es verdient-somit menschen die andere umbringen durch waffen gift oder keine ahnung haben selbst nix anderes verdient -soll heißen wenn jemand ein erschießt muss er in meinen augen auch getötet werden....


 

*Ein Rechtstaat, den du ja auch in Anspruch nehmen wiillst, zeichnet sich durch die Möglichkeit der Einsicht, Besserung und Bewährung aus !!*


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Da hast Du selbstverständlich Recht, Uli.

Dieses Thema wäre sogar einen eigenen Thread wert.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



> Stimmt. Und das ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu beantworten


Aber leider nicht in allen Punkten einfach umsetzbar.

zu 1: kein Thema , absolut machbar. Bin ja selber einige Jahre mit den FA auf "Streife" gegangen.

zu 2: bei einem gewissen Personenkreis tun die Folgen davon ganz schön weh.

zu 3: Zitat Nr.1 " Dafür haben wir keine Zeit , müssen und um wichtigere Angelegenheiten kümmern" ....... Zitat Nr.2: Wir haben keine Lust morgen in der Bildzeitung zu lesen wie ausländerfeindlich wir sind" ........ Zitat Nr.3 " Wenn sie Anzeige machen wollen denken sie an die Folgen für sie und ihre Familie. Überlegen sich sich das gründlich!!!!" Noch Fragen??

zu 4: Mein Anglerleben gleicht sicher keiner blütenreiner Weste. Der letzte Fleck ist aber schon viele viele Jahre her........

@Uli,


> Im übrigen Gunnar, joschie, lui etc. darf hier sehr wohl konstruktiv und mehrperspektivisch diskutiert werden,


Bei den schwingenden Verwahnkeulen hier beschleicht mich ein anderer Eindruck.



> dann sollte man außer Todesstrafe und Finger ab, vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Vorschlag mehr haben und mal darstellen, wie man sich selbst mit dieser Problematik *angemessen* auseinandersetzt


Zustimmung !!!, Sachlichkeit muß hier der Grundsatz sein. Aber einige Drohgebärden verhindern das bzw erschweren die Umsetzung.


----------



## Yoshi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@ sudvogel:
_Im übrigen Gunnar, joschie, lui etc. darf hier sehr wohl konstruktiv und mehrperspektivisch diskutiert werden, aber dann sollte man außer Todesstrafe und Finger ab, vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Vorschlag mehr haben und mal darstellen, wie man sich selbst mit dieser Problematik angemessen auseinandersetzt und vielleicht erklären was man selber dafür tut, dass es besser wird, außer hier Stammtischparolen zu verbreiten und die als "Gutmenschen" zu beschimpfen, die vielleicht mal über den eigenen Tellerrand hinausschauen._

Du kannst es nicht lassen, unter anderem mir, Stammtischparolen zu unterstellen. Zudem unterstellst du mir und anderen hier der gleichen Meinung in Sachen Todesstrafe und Fingerabhacken zu sein. Wie man sieht, kannst du scheinbar nicht über denTellerand schauen und scherst alle, die die deine Meinung nicht teilen wollen über einen Kamm.

Wollten wir hier nicht diese Thema ruhen lassen und uns wieder der Schwarzanglerproblematik OHNE irgendwecher Anspielungen widmen?

Also ich hab`s versucht, versuch du es doch auch mal!


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Wollten wir hier nicht diese Thema ruhen lassen und uns wieder der Schwarzanglerproblematik OHNE irgendwecher Anspielungen widmen?



Danke, sowas Ähnliches wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.




			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den schwingenden Verwahnkeulen hier beschleicht mich ein anderer Eindruck.


Diese zeigen ausschließlich in eine ganz bestimmte Richtung, in die sie immer wieder ausschlagen werden. Gerade kurz vorher hat's schon wieder jemanden erwischt, der es einfach nicht lassen konnte...


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



> Aber sollten wir lieber jedes Thema, das einen politischen Aspekt _haben könnte_ pauschal dicht machen?#c


 Nöö auf keinen Fall!! Soviel Vorhängeschlösser gibt dat jarnich.................

Aber trotzdem ,*ich versteh euch*. Ist nicht immer einfach den richtigen Moment zum eingreifen zu finden............... Nur dieses Drohgehabe, ob das immer sein muß?So früh , so intensiv??


----------



## Pinn (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ...Eiegntlich hab ich dieses Thema gepostet, um zu erörtern, wie *WIR als Angler* gegen Schwarzfischer, Beschränkungssprenger und Konsorten vorgehen können!!!



"*WIR als Angler*" ist der einzige richtige Ansatz! Leider funktioniert dieses Wir-Gefühl nur sehr selten, auch hier im Anglerboard nicht. 

Das AB ist nämlich auch nur ein Spiegel der Angelszene mit einigen wenigen Qualifikationsfiltern: z.Bleistift PC mit Internetzugang, rudimentäre Tastaturbedienungs- und Sprachkenntnisse sowie Unauffälligkeit bezüglich Boardregeln bei Mods und Admins. *



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> So selbstverständlich ist das nämlich nicht!!!
> Oder geht jeder von uns zu einem Nachbarfischer, wenn 2 Zander gefangen wurden und trotz Erfüllung der Fangbeschränkung der Köderfisch wieder ins Wasser plumpst?
> Ich denke nicht!!!



Sehr gute Frage!



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Auch mir hat es bestimmt oder mit Sicherheit schon mal an Mumm gefehlt, andere Male hab ich auch was gesagt (wahrscheinlich die Situationen, als ich größer war als der Andere )
> 
> Dass keinem von uns Schwarzangler gefallen, ich denke, DARÜBER müssen wir nicht diskutieren!



Denke ich auch und die Diskussion können wir abhaken.

Bleibt das Problem: Kann die Schwarzangelei (oder manchmal auch der Fischdiebstahl nach gesetzlich definierten Tatbeständen - Stichwort fremdes Eigentum) durch uns verhindert werden? 



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Eher darüber, wie man das Übel begrenzen kann. Was hat im einzelnen geholfen? Wie schlimm ists bei euch mit dem Problem? Das sind die Fragen, die interessieren!!!



Ist ein riesengroßer Unterschied, ob man ein Vereinsgewässer, eine bestimmte Strecke an einem Fließgewässer oder Kanal oder einen Strom wie den Rhein meint.

Wenn ein Verein es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, die Kontrollen an seinen Vereinsgewässern auf die Reihe zu kriegen, ist er selber Schuld! Dann sollten die Mitglieder mal darüber nachdenken, ob es Sinn macht, den alten Vereinsvorstand abzulösen und engagiertere Vereinsmitglieder zu wählen.

An Gewässern wie dem Rhein, die keinem bestimmten Verein oder Verband gehören oder zuzuordnen sind, ist die Sache natürlich viel schwieriger. Wir sollten uns hier trotzdem bemühen, das irgendwie als Angler selber in den Griff zu bekommen.  

Der Ruf nach strengeren Gesetzen, härteren Strafen und schärferen Kontrollen durch die Polizei ist für mich nur ein Ausdruck von Angst und Hilflosigkeit bei diesem Problem. Etwas mehr Mut und Konsequenz in bestimmten Situationen stände uns sicher gut zu Gesicht. Aber bitte nicht als Einzelkämpfer!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Yoshi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

I]Wenn ein Verein es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, die Kontrollen an seinen Vereinsgewässern auf die Reihe zu kriegen, ist er selber Schuld! Dann sollten die Mitglieder mal darüber nachdenken, ob es Sinn macht, den alten Vereinsvorstand abzulösen und engagiertere Vereinsmitglieder zu wählen.[/I]

Sorry pinn, kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Ein Verein hat mit viel argeren Problemen zu kämpfen. Das hat mit dem Vereinsvorstand nichts zu tun, höchstens bei der Auslegung der Strafen (und das auch nur gegenüber Mitgliedern). So hat z.B. ein jeder das Recht, in einen Verein augenommen zu werden, sobald dieser als e.V. gekennzeichnet ist, sprich, es besteht rein rechtlich eine Aufnahmepflicht. Natürlich gibt es Möglichkeiten, dies zu verhindern (z.B. max. Mitgliederzahl erreicht, etc..). Allerdings hatten wir schon einen Fall, indem sich jemand in unseren Verein mit Anwalt eingeklagt hat. Und der Typ hat recht bekommen . Gut, ein paar Wochen später ist er wegen div. Verstöße wieder rausgeflogen, aber ratet mal, was er gerade wieder versucht.....|uhoh:
Und einfach die Polizei rufen ist nicht bei unserm Verein, da Privatgelände und Aufgabe des Betreibers der Kiesgrube, der sich natürlich um sowas nicht schert. Zum Glück hilft uns da der Sicherheitsdienst, der aber auch nur im Sommer aufgrund der vielen Wildbader unterwegs ist.


----------



## luecke3.0 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



> Bei den schwingenden Verwahnkeulen hier beschleicht mich ein anderer Eindruck.


Mich hats auch erwischt (siehe links), kann sich ja jeder selbst ne Meinung machen ob ich`s verdient hab.
Es wurde nichts von meinen Postings gelöscht!

@Kohlmeise
In meinen Vereinen ist Eigeninitative bis jetzt die beste Methode zur Eindämmung (nicht nur der Scharzanglerei). Man sollte bei Verdacht ruhig mal den Arsch in der Hose haben und nach den Papieren fragen. Man sollte auch immer die Nummern der Fischereiaufseher parat haben um "Sünder" auf frischer Tat zu ertappen.
Einige Kollegen und ich kennen da mittlerweile keine Verwandten mehr -> Das positive Feedback der Fischereiaufseher bestätigt uns in unserem Tun.
Problematisch wirds, wenn wie oft bei uns, die Schwarzangler in Rudeln auftreten, das sind oft "Schwarzbader" die dann auch noch Ruten dabei haben und bei Trupps von 15-20 Mann überlegt sich das ein Aufseher oder auch die Polizei zweimal ob sie eingreift.
Bei uns hat die Fischwilderei leider ein anderes Gesicht als der kleine Junge der sich Opas Angelzeug geborgt hat!



> Wenn ein Verein es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, die Kontrollen an seinen Vereinsgewässern auf die Reihe zu kriegen, ist er selber Schuld! Dann sollten die Mitglieder mal darüber nachdenken, ob es Sinn macht, den alten Vereinsvorstand abzulösen und engagiertere Vereinsmitglieder zu wählen.



Kann ich auch nicht so stehen lassen! Wir haben Gewässer, da wären mehrere Hundertschaften der Polizei nötig um da im Sommer für Ordnung zu sorgen!
Sowas kann auch kein großer Verein "stemmen" und ne Rund um die Uhr überwachung kann sich auch keiner leisten! Es ist auch nicht jeder 2te bereit Kontrolleur zu werden!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nicht so stehen lassen! Wir haben Gewässer, da wären mehrere Hundertschaften der Polizei nötig um da im Sommer für Ordnung zu sorgen!
> Sowas kann auch kein großer Verein "stemmen" und ne Rund um die Uhr überwachung kann sich auch keiner leisten! Es ist auch nicht jeder 2te bereit Kontrolleur zu werden!



Daran zeigt sich die Verhältnismäßigkeit: Kaum ein nicht-angelnder Bürger hätte Verständnis für einen solchen Polizeieinsatz. Aber bei euch scheint es ja auch nicht mehr "nur" um Schwarzangeln für den Eigenbedarf zu gehen sondern um einen gezielten Fischraubzug. Und da sollte ein Verein, der groß genug ist, solch große Gewässer zu bewirtschaften, doch in der Lage sein, zum einen juristisch dagegen vorzugehen und zum anderen die Lokalpresse einzubeziehen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> denn ich finde man muss so hart bestraft werden wie man es verdient-somit menschen die andere umbringen durch waffen gift oder keine ahnung haben selbst nix anderes verdient -*soll heißen wenn jemand ein erschießt muss er in meinen augen auch getötet werden*....



Das hab ich jetzt leider doch gelesen. #q

Genau solch mitteralterliche Zustände werden immer wieder gerne als Grund vorgeschoben sich in anderen Ländern kriegstreibend als Weltpolizei aufzuspielen.

Wenn du dir solche Zustände wünscht solltest du vielleicht ins Stammesgebiet von Pakistan auswandern. Dort ist die Welt nämlich noch in Ordnung und Gleiches wird mit Gleichem (oder Schlimmerem) vergolten! #d

Sorry für OT!

P.S: Also für meine Begriffe gibt es genauer betrachtet wenig Unterschied zwischen Anglern der slawischen und der germanischen "Rasse" :q, mit oder ohne Angelschein. Was man hier teilweise an Kleingeistigkeit liest geht echt mal garnicht! Ich bin übrigens deswegen kein "Möchtegern-Globalisierer" und auch keine rote Socke, nur ein Mensch mit dem bißchen Mindestverstand, an dem es Einigen hier traurigerweise sehr zu mangeln scheint!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



> mit dem bißchen Mindestverstand, an dem es Einigen hier traurigerweise sehr zu mangeln scheint!


Leider..........................


----------



## Zanderlui (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



floxfisch schrieb:


> Sag mal gehts noch? Stimmt dein Alter oder bist du in Wirklichkeit erst 10?
> Erstens geht es hier ja wohl nicht um die Strafen für Schwarzangler oder sonstige Leute die unerlaubt Fisch entnehmen und zweitens gehört so etwas wie oben ins Mittelalter. Ich bin ja wahrlich nicht zimperlich, aber ich denke ein wenig nachdenken sollte man schon bevor man etwas hier schreibt und das gilt nicht nur wenn es um Menschen, welcher Herkunft auch immer, geht sondern auch wenn es um andere Dinge geht.
> 
> Die Frage ist nach wie vor wie man dem Problem begegnen kann und nicht was du für eine (ziemlich mittelalterliche) Meinung zur Bestrafung von Vergehen hast.
> ...





damit hast du natürlich viel erreicht-ich will mit meinen beispielen doch nur zeigen das die leute halt richtig bestraft werden müssen fürs schwarzangeln-wenn du außerdem das zitat nicht einfach so aus meinem post raus genommen hättest sondern den rest auch wo dann steht das schwarzangler eben für ihre taten in vereinen arbeiten sollen denn verstehen das hier auch andere und vielleicht ja auch du was ich geschrieben habe-das mit den aufhängen oder töten galt nur für personen die selber jemanden umgebracht haben.
also nix einfach umdichten wenn denn schon den post als ganzen nehmen und nicht einzelne stellen sich so zusammensuchen damit man schön drauf los vettern kann!


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Zanderlui, Du kapierst es einfach nicht, oder?

Hast Du noch nicht gemerkt, daß Du Dir mit Deiner Hardlinereinstellung hier keine Freunde machst? Solche Sachen gehören einfach nicht hierher.

Erst DENKEN dann schreiben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

So, nu ists aber endgültig gut!!
Lest euch nochmal das Eingangsposting durch, damit ihr überhaupt wisst, um was es hier im Thread geht.

OT werde ich zum einen gnadenlos löschen, wer sich ab jetzt nicht beherrschen kann, wird genauso gnadenlos verwarnt.

Gegenseitige "Anmache" (wie "geschickt" auch immer verpackt) und genauso alles was in den Bereich Ausländerfeindlichkeit geht, wird nicht mehr geduldet und entsprechend geahndet - Ebenso falls über diese Maßnahme weiter diskutiert wrden sollte.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt ganz klar und eindeutig!!!

Ihr könnt euch auch nochmal  - die von jedem der hier schreiben kann - akzeptierten Boardregeln durchlesen.....


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Die Diskussion ist sowieso müßig Thomas...

Es herrscht ja noch nicht mal Einigkeit darüber was nun unter dem begriff Schwarzangler zu verstehen ist...

Ralle24 hat das oben gut beschrieben, ist nun der gemeint, der für sich selbst einfach ein paar Fische fangen will oder die illegalen Netzsteller?

Bei ersteren sollte es mit "harmlosen" Sanktionen klappen, da ist auch oft viel Unwissenheit auf Seiten der "Täter".

Bei den Netzstellern im Vereinssee liegt definitiv ein Verbrechen vor, was entsprechend zur Anzeige gebracht und geahndet werden muß. Gar keine Frage.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Cool down...

Es geht ums Angeln - auch da gibt es Gesetze, an die sich jeder halten sollte. Wer das nicht tut muss mit Strafen rechnen. Aber eben nur wenn er erwischt wird... Also sollten wir alle unseren Teil beitragen, das schwarze Schafe erwischt werden - und dann auch bestraft. 

Wir sollten nicht nach härteren Gesetzen und Strafen rufen, sondern einfach alle unseren Teil beitragen, das es besser wird. Und wenn es nur ist Aufseher und Polizei zu verständigen, wenn etwas auffällt. Das kann wirklich jeder machen, un des ist besser als nix. Alles andere (selber Aufseher werden, persönlich eingreifen etc.) ist schön, kann man aber eben nicht von jedem erwarten.

Und die differenzierung zwischen "Lausbuben" und "Verbrechern" könnte man auch versuchen zu treffen, unwissende kläre ich auf, Netzsteller die das (semi)professionell angehen muss man sicher mit anderen Mitteln (Polizei) kommen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wir sollten nicht nach härteren Gesetzen und Strafen rufen, sondern einfach alle unseren Teil beitragen, das es besser wird. .



|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Danke.
Es freut mich doch immer wieder zu sehen, dass die meisten einfach vernünftig diskutieren können...
Weiter so, dann brauch ich auch die Verwarnungskeule nicht auspacken..


----------



## Laserbeak (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

So, nun will ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben:

Bei mir im Bereich sind erfreulicherweise die Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch. Warum erfreulicherweise ?

Nun, wenn ich kontrolliere und es sind Jugendliche, die eigentlich zwar wissen, was sie da tun..... tja dann fallen mir meine Jugendsünden ein, und dazu gehörte auch Schwarzfischen. Dementsprechend kläre ich sie zwar auf, meistens muss ich jedoch noch Tipps geben, damit sie überhaupt etwas fangen. So und nur so bekommt man die Jungs zu uns in die Vereine.
Und ehrlicherweise.... die richten eigentlich gar keinen Schaden an. Wenn die überhaupt einmal etwas fangen, dann ist die Freude darüber so groß. Das sieht man in unseren  Kreisen eher selten. Wenn der Hecht nicht mindestens 80 cm hat (Beispiel) wird er kaum beachtet.

Das eben frisch gefangene Rotauge aber, wird sogar kunstvoll am Stock gegrillt und ratzeputz gegessen.
Das sind Schwarzangler, die man mit einem Augenzwinkern verwarnt. (Probieren lassen die einen meist auch noch).

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen:
Ich rede nicht von denen, die Schäden und Schädigungen am Gewässer verursachen. Dafür ist meist behördlicher Beistand nötig. 
Und wer sich den nicht an das Gewässer holt, ist selber schuld. Auch wenn es wenig bringt, es ist der einzig richtige Weg.


So, und heute abend werde ich mal wieder eine Runde drehen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja etwas zum probieren (zwinker).


----------



## Zanderlui (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> So, nun will ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben:
> 
> Bei mir im Bereich sind erfreulicherweise die Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch. Warum erfreulicherweise ?
> 
> ...


 
was denn nun schwarzangler-fangen fische mit der angel
oder schwarzfischer-fangen fische mit netzten????|uhoh:


----------



## elranchero (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Einfach mal schöne Fotos machen von den Kameraden, die ihr Tun dokumentieren, und von Ihren Fahrzeugen, natürlich mit Nummernschild und allem Pipapo....das finden die bestimmt sehr geil. 

Was glaubt ihr wie schnell die ihre Klamotten zusammen packen und sich verpeiseln.

Das gesammelte Material kann dann manigfaltig verwendet werden...hier sind der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Yoshi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

_Glaube auch nicht wenn Fälle des Schwarzfischens zur Anzeige gebracht werden, diese wegen Nichtigkeit fallen gelassen werden, sondern mit ordentlichen Strafen geahndet werden._

Täusch dich da mal nicht, leider ist es so, das unsere lieben Richter einfach nur zu Faul sind (ich unterstelle das jetzte einfach mal, da ich es von meinem job her nur zu genüge so kenne), ein Urteil zu schreiben. Daher wird das Verfahren leider meist wegen mangelnden öffentlichen Interesses wieder eingestellt.


----------



## Zanderlui (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



elranchero schrieb:


> Einfach mal schöne Fotos machen von den Kameraden, die ihr Tun dokumentieren, und von Ihren Fahrzeugen, natürlich mit Nummernschild und allem Pipapo....das finden die bestimmt sehr geil.
> 
> Was glaubt ihr wie schnell die ihre Klamotten zusammen packen und sich verpeiseln.
> 
> Das gesammelte Material kann dann manigfaltig verwendet werden...hier sind der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt.


 
ich glaube das wird bei jugendlichen schlecht!!!:vik:

material wenn es netze sind wegwerfen und zerstören und angelkram an die jugendgruppe!


----------



## Yoshi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Es freut mich doch immer wieder zu sehen, dass die meisten einfach vernünftig diskutieren können...
> Weiter so, dann brauch ich auch die Verwarnungskeule nicht auspacken..



Bin ganz deiner Meinung Thomas! 
Aber bitte dran denken: Gleiches Recht für alle, soll heißen, die Keule nicht nur in eine Richtung schwingen.

Saludos Yoshi


----------



## Yoshi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

_Einfach mal schöne Fotos machen von den Kameraden, die ihr Tun dokumentieren, und von Ihren Fahrzeugen, natürlich mit Nummernschild und allem Pipapo....das finden die bestimmt sehr geil.

Was glaubt ihr wie schnell die ihre Klamotten zusammen packen und sich verpeiseln._

Oder: Was glaubt Ihr, wie schnell die bei euch sind und euch an`s Leder gehen......
Am besten von dort aus knipsen, wo sie euch nicht so schnell kriegen können und vorallem eurer Nummernschild nicht erkennen.


----------



## Arbun (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@Laserbeak|good:
@TollerHecht: Vollkomen richtig!!!#6

Also ich hab mal als Kind in nem Bach ne Forelle schwarzgeangelt, weil ich dachte in dem Bach fischt eh keiner, da wirds auch keinen stören... hat mir aber hinterher leidgetan wegen dem Fisch, und hab sowas dann auch nie mehr gemacht! 
Ein angelnder Freund meiner Eltern hat mir dann auch erklärt, daß der Fang zwar schön war, aber warum das keine so tolle aktion war! Meine Eltern meinten auch, daß ich das nicht darf, aber wußten es selber nicht so zu erklären! 
Weil an der Adria (Mittelmeer) durfte ich als Kind angeln wo und wie viel ich wollte, da hieß es Kinder dürfen ohne Schein, nur Erwachsene mit (auch wenn das ebenfalls ne Fehlinfo war!)...
Später wußte ich deshalb, nicht nur wegen Gesetzen macht man sowas nicht sondern eigentl. wegen den Folgen für die Umwelt/Fischbestand usw.

Was "organisierte" Schwarzfischerei, Legeleine/Netze/Reusen etc. muß man halt auch organisiert (Behördlich) behandeln. Die vernümftigen Gesetze für Maßnahmen sind da, nur hilft das nix, wenn jeder nur mosert aber selber nix unternimmt (Anzeige, Beweisphotos, Verein...)

Ich habe aber bis jetzt sowas noch nie bemerkt, da ich eher an Stellen Fische wo Leute vorbeikommen, da ich mit knapp Ü20 Jahren trotzdem etwas schiss vor Menschenleeren Gegenden hab (viell. Unbegründet?), aber diese müßten halt von Waschupo und Co. mal hin und wieder besucht werden, wenn da Probleme auftauchen sollten...|kopfkrat


----------



## elranchero (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@yoshi

genau das, was Du da beschreibst ist das Problem...fehlende Zivilcourage. Ängstliches aggieren, in wohlweise Voraussicht das es einem selber an den Skalp gehen wird.

Man sollte nie vergessen, daß man selbst auf der richtigen Seite steht...die anderen sind es die sich falsch verhalten, somit gibt es keine Grund sein Tun zu rechtfertigen.

Und bevor jetzt wieder Horrorszenarien von brandschatzenden und plündernden Horden angeführt werden...es gibt sie nicht. Wir sind hier nicht in einem rechtsfreien Raum, sondern mitten in Deutschland, bitte vergesst das nie.


----------



## Yoshi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

_Man sollte nie vergessen, daß man selbst auf der richtigen Seite steht...die anderen sind es die sich falsch verhalten, somit gibt es keine Grund sein Tun zu rechtfertigen.

Und bevor jetzt wieder Horrorszenarien von brandschatzenden und plündernden Horden angeführt werden...es gibt sie nicht. Wir sind hier nicht in einem rechtsfreien Raum, sondern mitten in Deutschland, bitte vergesst das nie.
___________________

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr! Aber Recht haben und Recht bekommen, dass ist immer so eine Sache. Und es hilft dir wenig, wenn du mehrere Leute kontrollierst, wenn Sie dann alle gegen dich aussagen und der Richter dann zu Recht meint: "Selber Schuld, dass Sie jetzt mit ner zerbeulten Visage rumrennen, Die Jungs haben Ihnen doch gar nix getan. Die haben sich nur gegen Ihre gewaltsame Kontrollweise zur Wehr gesetzt. Eindeutig Notwehr." Na, dann beweis mal das Gegenteil!

Und wenn du schon Deutschland so löblich erwähnst: Da dürfte es auch nicht verwundern, wenn du letztendlich der Böse Kontrolloer bist und dir ne Strafe einhandelst.


----------



## luecke3.0 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



> Und bevor jetzt wieder Horrorszenarien von brandschatzenden und plündernden Horden angeführt werden...es gibt sie nicht. Wir sind hier nicht in einem rechtsfreien Raum, sondern mitten in Deutschland, bitte vergesst das nie.



Da sich das um eine Anspielung auf meine Aussage handelt. lade ich dich hiermit herzlich ein mich im Sommer zu besuchen und die Heideseen in Bad Laer zu begutachten.
Es ist bestimmt kein Problem dir ne Art "Vollmacht" zu erteilen und dann darfst du in absprache mit meinem Verein dort gerne mal an nem sonnigen Tag rumgehen und Platzverweise erteilen. -> Ich werd den Krankenwagen bereit stellen lassen!
Die Probleme an dem See sind seit 30Jahren die gleichen und nicht in den Griff zu bekommen.
@Honeyball
Die Ereignisse an dem See füllen regelmässig ganze Seiten in der Lokalpresse! Das scheint nur leider den gegenteiligen Effekt zu haben -> Die Schlagzeilen locken immer mehr Leute an!

Das ist zwar ein Extrembeispiel, aber das gibts nunmal auch und wenn das so leicht in den Griff zu bekommen wäre, wäre das schon längst passiert!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Jose (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr! Aber Recht haben und Recht bekommen, dass ist immer so eine Sache. Und es hilft dir wenig, wenn du mehrere Leute kontrollierst, wenn Sie dann alle gegen dich aussagen und der Richter dann zu Recht meint: "Selber Schuld, dass Sie jetzt mit ner zerbeulten Visage rumrennen, Die Jungs haben Ihnen doch gar nix getan. Die haben sich nur gegen Ihre gewaltsame Kontrollweise zur Wehr gesetzt. Eindeutig Notwehr." Na, dann beweis mal das Gegenteil!



wenn, wenn...
das ist doch bloß so eine konstruiertes szenario: mehrere leute gegen einen als 'reine notwehr'? niemals. 

außerdem, wie sollte dieses verfahren überhaupt in gang kommen, da ja deiner aussage zufolge 'richter zu faul' sind und solche verfahren eingestellt werden?

ich empfinde dein posting als reine stimmungsmache.

klar ist, 


dass zuwenig kontrolliert wird,
dass verständlicherweise die polizei andere prioritäten hat und eh schon mehr als ausgelastet ist
jugendliches schwarzangeln eher positiv zu sehen (haben wir doch alle, oder? aber auch zu korrigieren ist
wir uns als erstes an die nase fassen sollten (köder jenseits der fischereigrenze, spinnangel und, hoppla, eine angel auf grund, lebende köfis, lachs'beifänge' an entsprechenden hotspots etc. etc.
dass trotz schwarzanglern die welt nicht untergeht, cool it
dass der rückgang der fänge denen (jetzt "die") nicht sonderlich anzulasten ist
vereine, die 'besondere liebe und arbeit' in die pflege ihrer gewässer stecken, in die kontrolle ebensoviel investieren sollten, privat ist privat, öffentlich ist öffentlich (rhein usw.)
der ruf nach härteren gesetzen überflüssig ist, das ausschöpfen derselben wäre schon ausreichend. hier könnten sich 'die vereine' vielleicht hilfreich engagieren, das problembewusstsein zu schärfen.
und dann noch ne kleine anmerkung an die kollegen: wer wegen 'fischfrevels' verurteilt wird (oder wilderei) kann sich eigentlich von seinem fischereischein so lange verabschieden, wie dieser eintrag im pol. führungszeugnis steht.


----------



## Arbun (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@Jose:
very |good:


----------



## elranchero (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Vielleicht bist Du da ja schon selber drauf gekommen....

....geh woanders angeln


----------



## luecke3.0 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@elranchero
Die Sache hat ein paar Haken:
1. Ist es ein sehr gutes und auch sehr schönes Angelgewässer, an dem sich u.a. bedrohte Tierarten niedergelassen haben, und als solches möchte mein Verein das auch erhalten.

2. Ist es quasi ein Hausgewässer von mir, also sehr nah dran.

3. Ist das Problem damit auch nicht gelöst.

4. Möchte ich das Gewässer auch nicht ganz den "wilden Horden" überlassen, wie du sie (wirklich passend, ernsthaft) genannt hast!

Aber ganz falsch liegst du nicht, denn an gewissen Tagen im Jahr meide ich das Gewässer komplett. Es gab schon Tage, da konnte ich nicht Angeln, weil an nem Samstag nachmittag an einem 70ha (!!!) See alle Stellen besetzt waren! Und nur ein bruchteil der "Besetzer" waren Angler!

Nebenbei: Es dürfen nur ANgler und Angestellte der Baggerfirma das Gelände überhaupt betreten! Baden ist selbstverständlich auch verboten! Trotzdem gibts leider jedes Jahr mindestens einen Ertrunkenen, dieses Jahr sogar schon 2!!!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## elranchero (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@lücke

ist klar, wenn Dein Herz daran hängt, wird es nicht einfach sein...das Wasser zu wechseln! Alles verständlich und klar, aber irgendwas müßt ihr euch einfallen lassen.

Schon mal über die Haftungsfrage der Baggerfirma nachgedacht???

"Nebenbei: Es dürfen nur ANgler und Angestellte der Baggerfirma das Gelände überhaupt betreten! Baden ist selbstverständlich auch verboten! Trotzdem gibts leider jedes Jahr mindestens einen Ertrunkenen, dieses Jahr sogar schon 2!!!"

Reicht das Schild Baden verboten aus, oder ist das Ding zu umzäunen, damit der seiner Sorgfaltspflicht nachkommt. Sprich das mal an im Verein, vielleicht gibt es da neue Impulse.


----------



## Fxxxxx (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Moin,

also ich kann mich über mangelnde Kontrollen bei uns auf den Seen (Schweriner See, Heidensee, Ziegelsee) nicht gerade beschweren. Ich bzw. wir wurden in diesem Jahr bestimmt schon locker ein dutzend mal von der Wasserschutzpolizei kontrolliert und dann immer das volle Programm --> Bootspapiere, Angelpapiere, Angelzeugs, Fische ...). 
Insbesondere, wenn sie mit ihren kleinen schnellen Schlauchbooten auf Tour sind, kannst garnicht schnell genug gucken, wie sie neben dir am Boot liegen. Aber auch mit ihren beiden großen "Eisenschweinen" tauchen sie manchmal wie aus dem Nichts neben dir auf |bigeyes
Ich weiß auch, dass sie nachts dicht an den Bootshäusern, Kanälen und Bootsstegen langfahren und mit nem Bootshaken durchziehen, um zu kontrollieren, ob dort Aalschnüre ausgelegt sind.

Die Fischereiaufsicht habe ich dagegen erst einmal in diesem Jahr mit ihrem zivilen Kajütboot auf dem See kontrollieren sehen.

Aufwändiger sind da wohl eher die Kontrollen der Landangler an diesen Seen und den ganzen vielen umliegenden Seen. Wer soll das alles abfahren und die Kosten hierfür sind ja auch nicht gerade unerheblich.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

In ebrswalde an nem see war ich letztens auch geschockt ...als ich einmal um den see gelaufen war hab ich mindestens 6 Herrenlose angeln ausgeworfen rumliegen sehen! man konnte schon garnicht mehr ordentlich spinnfischen weil andauernt ne angel im schilf lag...zum kotzen ist das. Da hab ich eigendlich auch kein verständnis für


----------



## Yoshi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@ jose:
_Ich empfinde dein posting als reine stimmungsmache.
_

Als Stimmungsmache gegen WAS?
Drück dich mal klar aus!

_und dann noch ne kleine anmerkung an die kollegen: wer wegen 'fischfrevels' verurteilt wird (oder wilderei) kann sich eigentlich von seinem fischereischein so lange verabschieden, wie dieser eintrag im pol. führungszeugnis steht._

Wenn, wenn.....


----------



## Achim_68 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Yoshi schrieb:


> @ jose:
> _Ich empfinde dein posting als reine stimmungsmache.
> _
> 
> ...



regelt die Sache via PM


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Hi Fritze,



> Die Fischereiaufsicht habe ich dagegen erst einmal in diesem Jahr mit ihrem zivilen Kajütboot auf dem See kontrollieren sehen.
> 
> Aufwändiger sind da wohl eher die Kontrollen der Landangler an diesen Seen und den ganzen vielen umliegenden Seen. Wer soll das alles abfahren und die Kosten hierfür sind ja auch nicht gerade unerheblich.


 
 Die Situation ist dort , genausoso wie hier , ne andere. Die Masse sind keine Vereinsgewässer. Daher kann sich dort nur die Polizei , das Ordnungsamt bzw. der Fischreirechtinhaber um die Kontrollen kümmern.
Da es sehr sehr wenig Vereine mit vereinseigenen Gewässer gibt , gibt es auch sehr wenig ehrenamliche Fischereiaufseher.Das Interesse fremde Gewässer zu bewachen ist sehr gering. Die Aufseher die der LAV bestellt reichen in der Menge Hinten und Vorn nicht um die Gewässer des LAV zu kontrollieren. Dazu kommt das es heute nicht mehr so einfach ist FA zu werden. Früher konnte der Verein dich bestellen.Die Anerkennung von der Behörde war nach ner kurzen Schulung reine Formsache. Ruckzuck hatte mein Verein damals 12 Aufseher. Versuch mal heute FA zu werden. Das tut sich keiner mehr an. Allein schon deshalb da die Rechte der FA heutzutage gegenüber vor 10-12 Jahren ganzschön beschnitten worden sind. Dann kommt noch die völlig fehlende Absicherung dazu. Alles Gründe warum man so gut wie keine FA "findet".


----------



## hansteiner (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

bei uns im naturschutzgegiet wurden vor ein paar jahren bei einer aufräum aktion zwei schwartzangler auf einer insel erwischt. die hatten es sich da gemütlich gemacht mit zelt und allem. die wurden von der polizei abgeführt und zu einer hohen geldstrafe verdonnert. ich wollte nicht in deren haut stegen. das kam auch groß in der regionalen zeitung mit bild. 

mfg


----------



## Jemir (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

wie wäre es, anstatt hier gegenseitig schlaue Sprüche an den Kopf zu werfen, Ihr die Zeit nutzt und einen kleinen Kurs zum staatlichen Fischereiaufseher macht. Dann könnt Ihr nicht nur labern, sondern auch was tun. Aber ich vermute mal das 75% der hier fleißig diskutierenden da garkeinen Bock zu haben ...


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



> Aber ich vermute mal das 75% der hier fleißig diskutierenden da garkeinen Bock zu haben ...


Da zähle ich mich doch glatt dazu und erhöhe auf 85%..................... weiter machen........


----------



## Fxxxxx (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Fritze,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Gunnar, dass mit den FA Aufsehern war in meinem Post auch nicht als Vorwurf gedacht. Ich wollte nur mal mitteilen, dass auf den genannten Gewässern bei uns doch sehr viel kontrolliert wird und Schwarzfischer kaum eine Chance haben. Die Wasserschutzpolizei ist ja fast rund um die Uhr mit ihren Booten auf den Seen unterwegs und fährt Streife |supergri 

Die FA, die hier kontrollieren, kommen jedes mal aus Wismar angefahren. Meiner Ansicht nach aufgrund der umfangreichen Polizeikontrollen an diesen Gewässern eher überflüssig.

Dass die Masse der Gewässer keine Vereinsgewässer sein sollen, verstehe ich so nicht ganz. Bis auf die wenigen größeren Seen (die ja auch mit der LAV Karte beangelbar sind) sind hier doch fast alle Gewässer Vereinsgewässer |kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Rehi Fritze,

Das wurde von mir auch nicht als Vorwurf gwertet.
Das mit den Vereinsgewässer ist falsch angekommen.Mein Fehler...............
Der LAV besitzt zwar sehr viele (Vereins)Gewässer , aber sehr wenige Vereine beitzen eigene Gewässer. Die Masse der Vereine hat nur sehr wenig Einfluß auf die Bewirtschaftung der LAV-Gewässer.Daraus resultiert sich mit das nicht gerade große Interesse an einer Ausbildung zum FA. In ganz MV gibt es (Stand 2006) gerade mal 630 ehFA.In Sachen Schwarzangeln (Verletzung der Fischereischeinpflicht)kam es 2007 zu 653 Anzeigen. Bei der Masse an Gewässern , der Masse an Anglern ............. ein geringer Prozentsatz.


----------



## Moe (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Kleiner Einwurf meinerseits,besonders für EINIGE FA:

Hab jetzt nicht alle Einträge gelesen,aber dennoch wollt ich den Tip geben, dass die FA statt direkt böse zu werden |krach: 
lieber 3,4 Vereins-Anmeldeformulare mitnehmen sollten und den Anglern ohne Schein mit nach Hause geben sollten. 
Dies gilt besonders,meiner Meinung nach UNEINGESCHRÄNKT wenn man Jugendliche oder Kinder am Wasser antrifft. Die Kinder sind die Angler von morgen!!! Das verstehen aber einige FA nicht.(Zum Thema Jugendangler und ihre Rechte gibts auch ein schönes Vorwort in der aktuellen Fisch&Fang)
Statt einem schönen,aufklärenden Gespräch hören die jungen Petrijünger dann Worte wie "Fischwilderer"... <--LÄCHERLICH

Dies nur mal so als Anregung und Randnotiz..
[P.S.: Die FA,die Kinder und jugendliche Angler ohne Schein vom Wasser nach Hause schicken,sind die,die nacher wieder über "die Jugend am PC" mit Stammtischparolen herziehen und selber in jungen Jahren fleißig geangelt haben,wo sie wollten.:q]
Ich bin übrigens mit 7 Jahren angefangen Stichlinge zu Keschern - ohne Schein -, mit 8 Jahren fing ich den ersten Barsch-ohne Schein-. 
Mit 10 konnte ich dann endlich in den Verein eintreten,Prüfung machen und nun bin ich da schöne 12 Jahre drin,ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht!



Das aber nur mal so am Rande :vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Moe:
_Ich bin übrigens mit 7 Jahren angefangen Stichlinge zu Keschern - ohne Schein -, mit 8 Jahren fing ich den ersten Barsch-ohne Schein-. 
Mit 10 konnte ich dann endlich in den Verein eintreten,Prüfung machen und nun bin ich da schöne 12 Jahre drin,ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht!
_|good:|good:|good:

Die Geschichte kenne ich irgendwo her, schwelge gerade in Erinnerungen...
:l


----------



## F4M (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Zuerst einmal, ich bin selbst Ausländer. Man kann mir also keine Ausländerfeindlichen Argumentationen vorwerfen. 

Bei uns im Verein wurden alleine letztes Jahr über 120 Anzeigen wegen Schwarzfischerei erstattet, viele davon sogar von der WSP. Tendenz stark steigend. *Alle *Anzeigen wurden eingestellt, nicht ein Schwarzfischer wurde von der Staatsanwaltschaft zur Rechenschaft gezogen.  Ein Schwarzangler wurde in einem Jahr sogar 3mal erwischt und angezeigt, und nichts ist passiert. Kontrolleure kämpfen also gegen Windmühlen, dies trägt nicht unbedingt zur Motivation bei diese wichtige, zeitaufwändige und ehrenamtliche Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Über die Nationalitätenquote der Schwarzangelei möchte ich mal nicht näher darauf eingehen, ich denke diese ist hier allen allgemein und hinreichend bekannt.

In Frankreich, wo ich auch oft fische und ich Mitglied in einem Verein bin werden mit der Schwarzangelei etwas anders umgegangen. In Frankreich dürfen Kontrolleure sogar verhaften. Normalerweise wird sofort die Polizei eingeschaltet. Die Strafen fürs Schwarzangeln können schon einmal zwischen 800- 2.000€ betragen, und sind *sofort *zu bezahlen. Kann der Schwarzangler diese Geldbuße nicht*- sofort -* vor Ort aufbringen, wird kurzerhand sein Fahrzeug solange einbehalten bis die Strafe komplett bezahlt ist. Also schnell, abschreckend, effektiv und unbürokratisch. 

Unter diesen oben genannten Voraussetzungen in Deutschland ist das Schwarzfischen ja direkt schon eine Einladung, und man muß sich deshalb auch nicht wundern daß diese Einladung dankend angenommen wird #6


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

@F4M, ja, das wär' schön, wenn wir hier so ein fischereirecht wie in frankreich hätten. keine 'sportfischer'-prüfung, großflächige angelbezirke usw. usw., eigentlich 'angeln für jede/n'. d.h., so manche schwarzangler, vor allem jugendliche, wären gar keine.
hier prüfung, kaum vereinsfreie gewässer usw.usw.

zu euren eingestellten verfahren (alle!?) interessiert mich die einstellungsbegründung, und ob die ohne bußgeld eingestellt wurden. 
vielleicht hängt das am begriff des 'schwarzangelns' und der rechtlichen aufdröselung. zum thema hab ich da einen link gefunden, den hier

wir wissen doch alle, recht haben und recht bekommen ist zweierlei, und so manches urteil ist auch nur mit rechtlichen logeleien, sorry, gesetzeskonformer auslegung des rechts, zu verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Das immer wieder gleiche Problem bei solchen rechtlichen Dingen ist schlicht, dass wir 16 Landesfischereigesetze haben und eben nicht im ejedem Bundesland das dann gleich verfolgt und/oder geahndet wird.

Nur ein Tipp:
Wenn es zu Häufungen von Einstellungen oder Nichtbearbeitung kommt, sich immer den Namen des Beamten geben lassen, mit dem man zu tun hat und notfalls Disziplinarverfahren anstrengen.  Und/oder an die örtliche Presse gehen:
"Polizei lässt Fischwilderer gewähren....".

Durch entsprchenden Druck regt sich auch früher oder später mal ein Beamter - aber eben auch nur mit Druck....


----------



## F4M (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Ich sehe das Problem in der juristischen Vorgehensweise. 

Fischwilderei ist in Deutschland scheinbar ein Offizialsdelikt, und muß deshalb von der Staatsanwaltschaft überprüft, bearbeitet und weiterverfolgt werden. Die Polizei kann deshalb selbst kein Ordnungsgeld aussprechen. 
Die Staatsanwaltschaft stellte jedoch  alle Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit ein, es bestand auch kein öffentliches Interesse. Meißtens werden Verfahrens-Einstellungen wegen Geringfügigkeit in Deutschland, z.B. bei Ladendiebstählen, bis zu einem Wert von 50€ vorgenommen. Scheinbar wurden hier immer der Wert in € eines gefangenen Fisches zur Bewertung herangezogen #t.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Moin moin,



> Ich sehe das Problem in der juristischen Vorgehensweise.


Kann ich aus meiner Zeit der Tätigkeit mit den Fischereiausehern bestätigen. Im Schnitt kam auf 10 Anzeigen nur bei einer was raus. Wirklich Angst vor Stafe muß da keiner haben.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*



Moe schrieb:


> Kleiner Einwurf meinerseits,besonders für EINIGE FA:
> 
> Hab jetzt nicht alle Einträge gelesen,aber dennoch wollt ich den Tip geben, dass die FA statt direkt böse zu werden |krach:
> lieber 3,4 Vereins-Anmeldeformulare mitnehmen sollten und den Anglern ohne Schein mit nach Hause geben sollten.
> Dies gilt besonders,meiner Meinung nach UNEINGESCHRÄNKT wenn man Jugendliche oder Kinder am Wasser antrifft.


 
Jap, so bin auch ich zum "Vereinskameraden" geworden. Als junger Steppke gelegentlich mit Jungs aus der Grundschule schwarzfischen gewesen, irgendwann erwischt worden und die Visitenkarte des Leiters der Jugendgruppe in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. Beim ersten Gruppenangeln dank der Anleitung eines erfahrenen Vereinsmitglieds 12 Brassen gefangen und es war um mich geschehen... |supergri


----------



## Moe (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Das Wort "Schwarzfischer" bitte nicht im zusammenhang mit Rotaugen-angelnden-Kindern nennen 

Andererseits muss man klar sagen,dass es gut ist,das es Regeln und Vorschriften gibt in einem Land mit so einer hohen Bevölkerungsdichte,sonst hätten wir hier Chaos|uhoh:


----------



## Skipper47 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf dem Vormarsch*

Andererseits muss man klar sagen,dass es gut ist,das es Regeln und Vorschriften gibt in einem Land mit so einer hohen Bevölkerungsdichte,sonst hätten wir hier Chaos|uhoh: 

a. Was nützen uns Regeln und Vorschriften die von bestimmten Menschen, die auf dem Vormarsch sind nicht eingehalten werden?

b. Von unseren Hütern der Regeln und Vorschriften nur halbherzig überprüft werden.

c. Wenn überprüft wird sind es meist die Angler die sich an Gesetze und Vorschriften halten und somit auch ein "leichtes Opfer" sind da sie nicht gleich mit Schläge drohen.

Das Chaos gibt es schon in verschiedenen Bundesländern, auch im benachbarten Ausland mit dem Unterschied, dass dort mit härteren Bandagen gegen diese Leute vorgegangen wird.

Bevor wieder jemand eine Lichterkette machen will oder eine 
Sammlung für erwischte Schwarzangler damit sie sich wieder neues Material zulegen können|sagnix mehr.

Die Jungangler, die sich ihren ersten Fisch irgendwo aus einem öffentlichen Gewässer fangen und somit vielleicht ihre Karriere als Petri Jünger starten sind natürlich ausgenommen.


----------

